# Is selling really that profitable?



## doniboy (May 19, 2013)

To those who grow and sell, without blowing smoke up are asses, how much profit are you *honestly* making with your small scale indoor grow? I know a lot of people like to brag and exaggerate, but try to resist the urge if you can please.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

i still use bargain brand detergent, mow my own lawn, and wipe my own ass.

i'm gonna start growing some meth next year, just need to find me some meth seeds first.


----------



## Black Jack (May 19, 2013)

I'm not a materialistic sort of fellow, so if it gives me everything I need(rent, food, supplies for garden, vehicle, etc.) + a little extra, I'm good.


----------



## doniboy (May 19, 2013)

Black Jack said:


> I'm not a materialistic sort of fellow, so if it gives me everything I need(rent, food, supplies for garden, vehicle, etc.) + a little extra, I'm good.


But you still would be yielding a certain amount which in turn would be sold at a certain price correct? So you would make a averages profit. Any idea what that is?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

doniboy said:


> But you still would be yielding a certain amount which in turn would be sold at a certain price correct? So you would make a averages profit. Any idea what that is?


are you planning on growing autos in a tiny apartment and selling them?


----------



## CCCmints (May 19, 2013)

i mean yea its profitable lol...how could it not be? if you got dank bud and price it low, that shit will sell quicker than you can grow it. maximizing profit in this situation is all about creating the most efficient grow op you can. selling it is easy, everybody loves weed lol


----------



## chewberto (May 19, 2013)

Get a real job hippie!


----------



## CCCmints (May 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Get a real job hippie!


lol i don't sell nor grow weed. when i do grow i doubt my focus will be on profit. honestly i just want to grow some dank herb for myself and friends. the whole experience of growing is quite appealing to me, it seems remarkably therapeutic..definitely would enjoy that.


----------



## doniboy (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> are you planning on growing autos in a tiny apartment and selling them?


Planning on growing both. I asked about autos in my other post because I have extra room in my veg room that could be used to grow product.


----------



## doniboy (May 19, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> lol i don't sell nor grow weed. when i do grow i doubt my focus will be on profit. honestly i just want to grow some dank herb for myself and friends. the whole experience of growing is quite appealing to me, it seems remarkably therapeutic..definitely would enjoy that.


I'm enjoying the whole possess of growing too. It's like having a pet, but without having to clean up shit and take it for walks. I also am no more ashamed to sell the fruits of my labor than those who sell produce at a farmer's market...


----------



## gagekko (May 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i still use bargain brand detergent, mow my own lawn, and wipe my own ass.
> 
> i'm gonna start growing some meth next year, just need to find me some meth seeds first.


Don't be shy bucky... You said you were a big time street dealer - you said you just do it for the fun and thrill of fucking over "the man" and that cops are too stupid to catch you. Why you being so shy now?

You see, bucky boy here has a wealthy wife and this is just how he gets off


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2013)

gagekko said:


> Don't be shy bucky... You said you were a big time street dealer - you said you just do it for the fun and thrill of fucking over "the man" and that cops are too stupid to catch you. Why you being so shy now?
> 
> You see, bucky boy here has a wealthy wife and this is just how he gets off


i'll challenge you to find the quotes because i know you can't find them, as they do not exist.

just more blah blah blah from the resident holocaust denier.


----------



## djxtreme (May 20, 2013)

I think you can only make serious money on a small scale grow if you DONT SMOKE lol eg last grow 1 plant 4 1/2 oz @£200 per oz =£900 - original out lay........


----------



## 4lomo (May 20, 2013)

Stay the fuck away from autos, if you want to sell their flowers.


----------



## CCCmints (May 20, 2013)

doniboy said:


> I'm enjoying the whole possess of growing too. It's like having a pet, but without having to clean up shit and take it for walks. *I also am no more ashamed to sell the fruits of my labor than those who sell produce at a farmer's market...*


that is a great way to put it.


----------



## GOD HERE (May 20, 2013)

doniboy said:


> To those who grow and sell, without blowing smoke up are asses, how much profit are you *honestly* making with your small scale indoor grow? I know a lot of people like to brag and exaggerate, but try to resist the urge if you can please.


If theoretically one was to grow and sell, the answer would be kinda. Depends on your energy bill, amount grown, time between grows, and frequency of customers. Nutes, soil, energy, its all expensive.


----------



## gagekko (May 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll challenge you to find the quotes because i know you can't find them, as they do not exist.
> 
> just more blah blah blah from the resident holocaust denier.


LOL, what holocaust?


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2013)

gagekko said:


> LOL, what holocaust?


4 real?.....


----------



## doniboy (May 21, 2013)

4lomo said:


> Stay the fuck away from autos, if you want to sell their flowers.


Im seeing 100s of independent customer reviews stating that the strain I want to grow is yielding on average 7oz or more from 5 plants while using cfls-400w hps lighting in about 2 months from seed while taking up very little space. They are also reporting that the smell and smoke is great. Taking into account a respectable yield for such a short time to harvest, small plant size, somewhat low lightning conditions, and the fact that they can be grown in the extra space in someone's veg room, what reasons do you have for me to avoid them?


----------



## 4lomo (May 22, 2013)

S-T-A-B-I-L-I-T-Y. Also the fact that I have done several hundred autos and multiple strains with many rooms of them. Like the one in my avatar. Look, if you want to go down the rocky Auto road, cool. I would heed my warning before jumping right in. Maybe start with 5 or 10. See how it goes. Remember if you grow for greed, it all goes to seed. Good luck ol chap!


----------



## Jimdamick (May 22, 2013)

If you have paid off all your grow shit, and you have a 4x4 area with good lights, you can make money, as long as you have steady customers. I wouldn't grow a lot if I didn't. In that area I can grow 16 plants @ 2.5 oz average x 3 times a year with electrical averaging $200 per month. Yes, you can make money, but only if you can sell it.


----------



## Nizza (May 22, 2013)

i know a guy that only sells the best herb he can at 20$ a gram, and he makes bank. Not that i would ever do that... but if you did what he did i could see you making a lot of money off of it.. 
If you end up going 50 or 40 a slice like i used to you may end up breaking even with some extra smoke here and there (smokin like a chimney along the way)
but it all depends on how big... 
I think that its good to keep it small scale and easy so you have time for your job, your job makes you money, weed is more like a hobby
but hobbies can become a second job and at that point your most likely going to have overstock
once there is overstock you can slow down and sell it off slow... not to overcharge or anything but just go slow and fluctuate your prices based on whos buying it or how broke you are 

and when you run out theres all this extra trim to make hash or butter with !


----------



## OxDaNig (May 22, 2013)

I think all indoor grows that take place in a space less than 16 cubic feet should be for personal use, cause it'll smoke faster than it grows


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2013)

thers big ass money in weed... u just gotta hurry up and make it before all the states go medical... flooded markets suck... in cali I can get apound of high grade indoor kush for 2200-2400


----------



## Big Trees (May 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thers big ass money in weed...


If you're gonna sell for profit sell dope lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2013)

Is this a serious question? I know clubs that triple their money!!! The amount of people I know under 35 making thousands a week legally is unbelievable. Drugs sell themselves!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

doniboy said:


> But you still would be yielding a certain amount which in turn would be sold at a certain price correct? So you would make a averages profit. Any idea what that is?


Never count your chickens before they hatch. Each grow has its own potential which can be destroyed at any moment due to a oversight at any moment.

Even if you get a good harvest, you can lose it all by being careless during curing. Even if you get a nice cure, you still have to wait until the patient/buyer has a need and the ability to buy from you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Drugs sell themselves!!


so does cannabis.


----------



## woody333333 (May 22, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> If you have paid off all your grow shit, and you have a 4x4 area with good lights, you can make money, as long as you have steady customers. I wouldn't grow a lot if I didn't. In that area I can grow 16 plants @ 2.5 oz average x 3 times a year with electrical averaging $200 per month. Yes, you can make money, but only if you can sell it.


200 a month in a 4x4?????????????


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> 200 a month in a 4x4?????????????


Maybe he is talking his entire electric bill. Not just the cost of lighting.


----------



## woody333333 (May 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe he is talking his entire electric bill. Not just the cost of lighting.


i hope so.............. i can do the whole grow in a 4x4 w 200 bucks


----------



## doniboy (May 22, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> If you have paid off all your grow shit, and you have a 4x4 area with good lights, you can make money, as long as you have steady customers. I wouldn't grow a lot if I didn't. In that area I can grow 16 plants @ 2.5 oz average x 3 times a year with electrical averaging $200 per month. Yes, you can make money, but only if you can sell it.


That's what im worried about. I dropped 3k+ on equipment and the grow plus even more on water and electricity monthly. Im worried about at least recouping my losses at this point to break even with this grow.... I know every area is different, but Im curious to know how hard is it for other sellers to know move their shit...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

doniboy said:


> That's what im worried about. I dropped 3k+ on equipment and the grow plus even more on water and electricity monthly. Im worried about at least recouping my losses at this point to break even with this grow.... I know every area is different, but Im curious to know how hard is it for other sellers to know move their shit...


I wouldn't be dropping 3k on equipment UNLESS I knew some buyers.

You should start setting up patients NOW. Do not wait until your grow is done. Otherwise you will be sitting on your weed for a while.

Once you have harvested, let the patients know and give them a rough time estimate on the length of cure. That will give them time to get some money together.


----------



## jrainman (May 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wouldn't be dropping 3k on equipment UNLESS I knew some buyers.
> 
> You should start setting up patients NOW. Do not wait until your grow is done. Otherwise you will be sitting on your weed for a while.
> 
> Once you have harvested, let the patients know and give them a rough time estimate on the length of cure. That will give them time to get some money together.


100% agree , that should have been taken care of already ,before you even bought equimpment, all your ducks in a row, Wow . If I were gonna do this that would be my first prority before anything else . Its kinda like bus 101, like you dont see apple just putting the New I phone on the shelf,No they make you want it.Sales sales sales.


----------



## doniboy (May 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wouldn't be dropping 3k on equipment UNLESS I knew some buyers.
> 
> You should start setting up patients NOW. Do not wait until your grow is done. Otherwise you will be sitting on your weed for a while.
> 
> Once you have harvested, let the patients know and give them a rough time estimate on the length of cure. That will give them time to get some money together.





jrainman said:


> 100% agree , that should have been taken care of already ,before you even bought equipment, all your ducks in a row, Wow . If I were gonna do this that would be my first prority before anything else . Its kinda like bus 101, like you dont see apple just putting the New I phone on the shelf,No they make you want it.Sales sales sales.


Yea, I haven't done that because I do not even want them knowing that I'm growing it. I want them to think that I'm going to a connection to get it on an as needed basis as a middleman instead of them knowing I have plants and a pound or more at my house at any given time... On the West Coast were growing is more common, it might not be much of a story unless you're growing a big crop. I know here on the East Coast at least where cultivation isn't common, people will be more likely to run their mouths to others and it would be a more interesting/exciting story to authorities and others to hear about the guy who's growing than the small time nobody whos getting it from someone else as it's needed. 

You two don't think me basically soliciting new patients for first time business and without any references, reputation, or a product (even though I know my product will be better and cheaper) will cause a person who has a dealer RIGHT NOW to wait on a product they've never tried or seen before? I think that might work after I develop a relationship with them, but not before. Am I wrong? Don't people faithfully wait for and buy Apple products because of the reputation they built from the quality of their previously released products more so than the fact that they have commercials?

I don't know if you guys grow or not, but how long did it take you to get rid of your weed on your first couple of grows?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

When I got pregnant, I was stuck with an ounce and a half I couldn't smoke. Luckily my husband knew some mmj patients thru work and was able to sell to them. Still took a month to get rid of it all tho because they had to set aside some money and finish what they had bought from the dispensaries.

Really, you shouldn't of spent 3k on equipment. You should of started small and upgraded as you went and were able to sell your product.

I don't see growing as a way to cover all your bills unless you have a few patients that have a constant need. I hope you have a day job.


----------



## woody333333 (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When I got pregnant, I was stuck with an ounce and a half I couldn't smoke. Luckily my husband knew some mmj patients thru work and was able to sell to them. Still took a month to get rid of it all tho because they had to set aside some money and finish what they had bought from the dispensaries.
> 
> Really, you shouldn't of spent 3k on equipment. You should of started small and upgraded as you went and were able to sell your product.
> 
> I don't see growing as a way to cover all your bills unless you have a few patients that have a constant need. I hope you have a day job.



maybe its more about where u live........... i dont live in a place where u can just go to the store........i could sell buckets full

that baby fall out yet??


----------



## SensiHerb (May 23, 2013)

i didnt read the original post, but answering the original question... i got a clone for $45, had cfls already but spent about $50 on more bulbs, and used about $25 in electricity. i had everything else already (nutes and flower pots) and if i get 2-3oz off of this plant, 8ths sell for $50 here - thats $800-$1200. so $680-$1080 profit. Pretty nice if you ask me, just for letting a plant grow basically all on its own? just pour water on it and remember to flick the lightswitch? id say its worth it as long as you arent a jackass.


----------



## d3dm4n (May 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Get a real job hippie!


Who wants that


----------



## BustinScales510 (May 24, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> i didnt read the original post, but answering the original question... i got a clone for $45, had cfls already but spent about $50 on more bulbs, and used about $25 in electricity. i had everything else already (nutes and flower pots) and if i get 2-3oz off of this plant, 8ths sell for $50 here - thats $800-$1200. so $680-$1080 profit. Pretty nice if you ask me, just for letting a plant grow basically all on its own? just pour water on it and remember to flick the lightswitch? id say its worth it as long as you arent a jackass.


 If you think growing is already easy now,just you wait until you try it with a timer for the lights. That way you wont forget to "flick the lightswitch" while youre churning butter and making soap out of lye and tallow


----------



## woody333333 (May 24, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> If you think growing is already easy now,just you wait until you try it with a timer for the lights. That way you wont forget to "flick the lightswitch" while youre churning butter and making soap out of lye and tallow


i wanna know how he grows top shelf smoke w cfls


----------



## 4lomo (May 27, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i wanna know how he grows top shelf smoke w cfls


CFL's.......Great for Vegatative.........Undesirable for Flowering.


----------



## TropicalGrow (May 29, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> ...just pour water on it and remember to flick the lightswitch? id say its worth it as long as you arent a jackass.


This tells me you haven't grow a day in your life. Remember to flick the lightswitch...who's the jackass now?


----------



## NWGrower7 (May 31, 2013)

honestly this question shouldnt have been asked. math. math. math. the max amount made on a pound is 5120 if sold it in eights. (which isnt always doable) now lets say you bought that elbow of super for 1800 (granted idk what u pay)that leaves you with 3320 in your pocket, do that 2-4 times a month and your racking it in brother. A day job is nice to justify spending that money. ALL MONEY MAKING OPPORTUNITYS COST MONEY. 

Happy Growing


----------



## kindnug (May 31, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> If you think growing is already easy now,just you wait until you try it with a timer for the lights. That way you wont forget to "flick the lightswitch" while youre churning butter and making soap out of lye and tallow


I would think a *light timer* would be first priority> Before going into flowering.
They cost $15-$20> Then you never have to flip any switch or pull plugs in/out.

~Caveman


----------



## MYOB (May 31, 2013)

NWGrower7 said:


> honestly this question shouldnt have been asked. math. math. math. the max amount made on a pound is 5120 if sold it in eights. (which isnt always doable) now lets say you bought that elbow of super for 1800 (granted idk what u pay)that leaves you with 3320 in your pocket, do that 2-4 times a month and your racking it in brother. A day job is nice to justify spending that money. ALL MONEY MAKING OPPORTUNITYS COST MONEY.
> 
> Happy Growing



Its as easy as selling 250-500 eighths a month!


----------



## MYOB (May 31, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> If you have paid off all your grow shit, and you have a 4x4 area with good lights, you can make money, as long as you have steady customers. I wouldn't grow a lot if I didn't. In that area I can grow 16 plants @ 2.5 oz average x 3 times a year with electrical averaging $200 per month. Yes, you can make money, but only if you can sell it.


16 plants @ 2.5oz each in a 4x4' area? 

Impressive.

Please elaborate....


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 1, 2013)

4lomo said:


> S-T-A-B-I-L-I-T-Y. Also the fact that I have done several hundred autos and multiple strains with many rooms of them. Like the one in my avatar. Look, if you want to go down the rocky Auto road, cool. I would heed my warning before jumping right in. Maybe start with 5 or 10. See how it goes. Remember if you grow for greed, it all goes to seed. Good luck ol chap!


you just have to self pollinate/ force herm early on the pheno you like then the results are more uniform


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 1, 2013)

i mean whats a seed crop if your growing for profit


----------



## doniboy (Jun 1, 2013)

MYOB said:


> 16 plants @ 2.5oz each in a 4x4' area?
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Please elaborate....


I think he's exaggerating... I doubt he really pulled almost 3lbs in a 4x4 area...


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 1, 2013)

honestly you fiend the medical market and you will have no issue selling 400+ eighths a month. easy. thats what most people buy for persy sacks were im from


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was going through an ounce or so a day wqhen I was slangin a couple years back. I usually just supplied all the crew around my suburb and the surrounding. If I sold an o in just grams I would clear about 400-420 and buy another o for 200. I wasnt growing so I did have to go see someone to pickup but I was averaging about 200 profit a day, maybe a bit more. But running around for small amounts ends up being a pain in the ass. You do make more money with smaller amounts but it does get annoying having to run out at 10:30 at night for 15 bucks...

It basically boils down to a)run around all day for smaller amounts but clear a larger profit or
b) fuck with larger amounts, get bigger sums of money in one hit but risk more if you get caught

Im from Aus as well so prices I was talking may seem different


----------



## bird mcbride (Jun 4, 2013)

MYOB said:


> Its as easy as selling 250-500 eighths a month!


Should be real easy to keep this all a secret.


----------



## droopy107 (Jun 4, 2013)

The kid of a guy I've known for a couple of years just got pinched moving 10-15 lbs a month. I guarantee dealing at that level is only going to cost him.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

droopy107 said:


> The kid of a guy I've known for a couple of years just got pinched moving 10-15 lbs a month. I guarantee dealing at that level is only going to cost him.


Thats it...Selling smaller amounts is the way to go. You still can earn a hefty profit if you have enough clients but people just get greedy. When dealing with large quantities its not 'if' you get busted its 'when'


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 5, 2013)

doniboy said:


> But you still would be yielding a certain amount which in turn would be sold at a certain price correct? Yes So you would make a averages profit. Any idea what that is? NO


Whatever money I've got left over when the next run is done, thats my profit. Which is either spent on an upgrade Or its whoopie time and we get something we want instead of need.

And too"Get a job hippie" Oh I could get a real job, like my big brother Bob, in fact I get called up on the regs. But I get to decide if I want to or not.


----------



## MYOB (Jun 7, 2013)

bird mcbride said:


> Should be real easy to keep this all a secret.


Did I forget to add a  in there?


----------



## doniboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Jack said:


> Whatever money I've got left over when the next run is done, thats my profit. Which is either spent on an upgrade Or its whoopie time and we get something we want instead of need.
> 
> And too"Get a job hippie" Oh I could get a real job, like my big brother Bob, in fact I get called up on the regs. But I get to decide if I want to or not.


Shit I already dropped money on equipment and just spent more last night on nutes and another bulb for backup. In general, how long does it take you to unload your harvest?


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 8, 2013)

4lomo said:


> CFL's.......Great for Vegatative.........Undesirable for Flowering.


 No offense, but that's completely untrue, fluros give the best tasting and strongest weed you can get. It's just they don't yield very much...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 8, 2013)

You can bubble anywhere with HIDs and make money though, even a small room with a few tubs will set you up... But again if your not growing top level, you'll find problems moving it.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i still use bargain brand detergent, mow my own lawn, and wipe my own ass.
> 
> i'm gonna start growing some meth next year, just need to find me some meth seeds first.


 ephedra seeds?


----------



## TheSnake (Jun 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thers  big ass money in weed... u just gotta hurry up and make it before all the states go medical... flooded markets suck... in cali I can get apound of high grade indoor kush for 2200-2400


Even at that, I bet the dude who grew that pound, got good coin for doing so.  

Flooded markets do suck, good thing just about everybody and there brother tokes up hahaha, for some I know buying weed is about as important to them as buying food and putting gas in there cars. Honestly, I'm just starting out basically and plan on both smoking and selling what i don't need, which ill have way more than i need, having never been a big smoker, I'm trying to make the switch from alcohol to grass, mostly for pain management and just relax after work kinda shit. 

So that means, no nightly trip to liquor store, no hang overs, no head aches, no run down feeling, no organ damage lol. win/win... Plus it will be free for me.


----------



## TheSnake (Jun 8, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ephedra seeds?


I believe he was just kidding, hoping someone would fall for that... lmfao

Meth is virtually all chemical's, there is no seed to nothing. Just a lot of highly flammable ingredients being combined and cooked. I know this because I had a meth cook as a bunkie in jail for a month. I use to ask him to describe the process of manufacturing it to me at night, cause it would put me out in like 5 mins flat... I also am a breaking bad fan. hahaha

note, i have never tried crystal meth, but have done lots of amphetamines (on some now, they make me productive), and also dabbled with cocaine once or twice. I dont feel the need to even try that shit because of what ive seen people go through, though many could say the same about cocaine, but for me, its not addictive. All things in moderation people.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 8, 2013)

no, I realise he was kidding, lol, but I do believe that you can grow ephedra from seed, and extract the ephedrine which obviously is a precursor to methamphetamine. I love Breaking Bad too, best show eva.


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 8, 2013)

doniboy said:


> Shit I already dropped money on equipment and just spent more last night on nutes and another bulb for backup. In general, how long does it take you to unload your harvest?


It could be gone before its done. I usually play it out over a month. Thats after a week dry and 2 in the jar.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 8, 2013)

on the east coast you can get 350 an ounce all day long so 4800 a pound if you can average 2 to 3pounds per grow thats 14400 every 2 to 3 months thats 57600 a year plus if you work that sounds good to me and all the free weed you will ever need


----------



## doniboy (Jun 8, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> on the east coast you can get 350 an ounce all day long so 4800 a pound if you can average 2 to 3pounds per grow thats 14400 every 2 to 3 months thats 57600 a year plus if you work that sounds good to me and all the free weed you will ever need


 I doubt that many would or are spending $350 for an oz... I asked a buddy of mine how much an oz was going for, and he told me $100-$120... That's not shit for 3-4 months of work and cost..


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2013)

doniboy said:


> I doubt that many would or are spending $350 for an oz... I asked a buddy of mine how much an oz was going for, and he told me $100-$120... That's not shit for 3-4 months of work and cost..


i he ment half an oz is around 100


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah where the fuck he lives at but im telling you facts in delaware its 350 an ounce for heady if you want dirt you can get that shit for 35 quarter 120 an ounce but its straight dirty brown mad stems and seeds and taste like grass off ur front lawn but for headies that shit goes so fast for 20a gram


----------



## doniboy (Jun 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i he ment half an oz is around 100





bigworm6969 said:


> yeah where the fuck he lives at but im telling you facts in delaware its 350 an ounce for heady if you want dirt you can get that shit for 35 quarter 120 an ounce but its straight dirty brown mad stems and seeds and taste like grass off ur front lawn but for headies that shit goes so fast for 20a gram


I thought that sounded extremely low...


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 9, 2013)

That question is funny af, of course it's extremely profitable. If not why would anyone sell. Saying from experience, if you don't get caught it's worth it.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

lol cause people that dont know "THE GAME" wonder....


----------



## doniboy (Jun 10, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> That question is funny af, of course it's extremely profitable. If not why would anyone sell. Saying from experience, if you don't get caught it's worth it.


Well to that I day look at the area and living conditions that most drug dealers live in.


----------



## doniboy (Jun 10, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> That question is funny af, of course it's extremely profitable. If not why would anyone sell. Saying from experience, if you don't get caught it's worth it.


Well to that I say look at the area and living conditions that most drug dealers live in.


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 11, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> yeah where the fuck he lives at but im telling you facts in delaware its 350 an ounce for heady if you want dirt you can get that shit for 35 quarter 120 an ounce but its straight dirty brown mad stems and seeds and taste like grass off ur front lawn but for headies that shit goes so fast for 20a gram


Lived in PA, this guy is all truth. $350 a sack for the good shit ("headies", exotics). Here in Canada it's $220 for the good shit, but exotics are hard to find. And yeah if you have a real good source you can grab a sack of crap for $120, but more often about $150 is going PA price for mids. EDIT: I should add that I was amazed to talk recently to a friend of mine that moved out to Jersey Shore area, he's living in a beach house smoking on good and selling to beach goers, bragging about a guy who he buys "the best" from for $4-5K... 4-5K to SELL... I can't even wrap my mind around the economy there. He used to make $90K a year in the fitness and health industry, so if he can live the lifestyle to which he's accustomed while suffering that kind of overhead, then people really, really like this product.


----------



## doniboy (Jun 11, 2013)

Gamberro said:


> Lived in PA, this guy is all truth. $350 a sack for the good shit ("headies", exotics). Here in Canada it's $220 for the good shit, but exotics are hard to find. And yeah if you have a real good source you can grab a sack of crap for $120, but more often about $150 is going PA price for mids. EDIT: I should add that I was amazed to talk recently to a friend of mine that moved out to Jersey Shore area, he's living in a beach house smoking on good and selling to beach goers, bragging about a guy who he buys "the best" from for $4-5K... 4-5K to SELL... I can't even wrap my mind around the economy there. He used to make $90K a year in the fitness and health industry, so if he can live the lifestyle to which he's accustomed while suffering that kind of overhead, then people really, really like this product.


Well we'll see in a couple of months how much I get and how long it took for me to dump it.


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 11, 2013)

Let me put it this way, my next harvest from my primary system will be roughly three pounds, Ima freezer cure it and then two weeks later let my people know it's on the market, and it will be gone within a week or two for $3K a pop without me ever even speaking to a "customer".
If you're in a flooded market area it can be tougher but you adjust your price for your needs, if I wasn't in a rush I'd sell for 3.5K or more but it's faster, plus with below market prices I ensure that my "customers" (really just non-drug-dealing entrepreneurial friends of mine) are always waiting for my next harvest so they can make a couple grand in fast extra cash working with me. Adjust for your market and your needs and you'll be golden, it's always a seller's market. Also I do the same as you do, pretending to be the middleman. I get my stuff from a "reservation"


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 11, 2013)

doniboy said:


> Well to that I say look at the area and living conditions that most drug dealers live in.


I'm in the burbs mang, used to be one of the top 10 places to raise a family. "Someplace special" my ass <-- that's our city slogan.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Jun 21, 2013)

if ya really wanna make money.. sell meth!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 21, 2013)

ilovethegreen said:


> if ya really wanna make money.. sell meth!


And risk a lengthy prison term?...I'll pass.


----------



## QLTYlab (Jun 21, 2013)

Efficiency is key in profitability. Work on your GPW output and youll be golden no matter the size room you work with.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 19, 2013)

doniboy said:


> Well we'll see in a couple of months how much I get and how long it took for me to dump it.


I'm curious to see how it goes cuz I'm in the same situation.


----------



## mrbungle79 (Jul 29, 2013)

med patients pay an avg of $200oz for topshelf here in the "mitten" but thats caregiver prices. dbl that from a dispensary. my patients get their max 2.5ozs for $350 = $140oz


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

ilovethegreen said:


> if ya really wanna make money.. sell meth!


 no sell crack rocks.... a 1/4 gram of meth will keep u high for like 2 days... a 1/4 gram of crack 5 min..... they always come back for more


----------



## AtomiCronic (Jul 29, 2013)

320 an Ounce here. Honestly if you're set up with a network of patients who want your product and its worth the price it'll sell itself. I've never sat on Meds for more than 1 month.


----------



## Mile High City (Jul 29, 2013)

even in colorado, with insanely low prices... its still worth my time, and energy... if I did not have a green thumb and sought after genetics probably would have hung up the ballest long time ago,,


----------



## diet coke (Jul 29, 2013)

I dont grow for profit, but will sell my buddies 1oz of good bud for 100 on occasion. There used to paying 50 and eighth. 
Now there hooked lol. I could make 1000 (4-6oz)every three months with 220w of cfl and 2 bags of fox farms ocean grow.


----------



## PhucUp (Jul 30, 2013)

I have decided to grow in a house with a friend of mine starting in the next few days and plan to smoke as much as we want and sell everything that is left when the time is right, We will not rush the sales and only sell to people we get to know and have reputations. Good luck, see you on the other side


----------



## dr.tree (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no sell crack rocks.... a 1/4 gram of meth will keep u high for like 2 days... a 1/4 gram of crack 5 min..... they always come back for more


 Haven't you been watching breaking bad meth is %100 the way to go all you need is some over the counter shit sell it buy a RV and bam a millionaire in no time. Get Netflix and some paper and a pen. Get rich quick


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Sep 16, 2013)

If I was to sell any excess bud it would most likely fund new equipment or seeds or such. I want to smoke all of my bud


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 16, 2013)

dr.tree said:


> Haven't you been watching breaking bad meth is %100 the way to go all you need is some over the counter shit sell it buy a RV and bam a millionaire in no time. Get Netflix and some paper and a pen. Get rich quick


Is this what television is teaching these days?.

Don't be fooled, shake and bake is a quick tic to state prison.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 16, 2013)

doniboy said:


> To those who grow and sell, without blowing smoke up are asses, how much profit are you *honestly* making with your small scale indoor grow? I know a lot of people like to brag and exaggerate, but try to resist the urge if you can please.


its just like any other job really, it depends on how much work you put into it. If your gonna make sure your always having meds for your patients and you pick patients who want more than a little quarter a week you'll do just fine. I take my job very seriously and work very hard to make sure I can provide a steady flow of meds for my patients. Get your patients to get patients and I'm sure you can fill in the rest.

the real trick is when you do start to make good money you distinguish between your wants and your needs. Think back to the economics class in high school. I've seen a couple buddies of mine throw it all away because they had a little money in their pockets and couldn't control themselves from buying meaningless bs IMO.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 16, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to beuffer420 again.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks hempy!


----------



## iNUPE (Oct 1, 2013)

In terms of gowing then selling

.. a $50 order from tude gives me 10 seeds. Whixh last me a entire calendar year. each seed gives me a qp. Growing cost me an extra $22 a month in supplies and pseg and I grow 9 months out the year... thats a total $279 ($300 with shipping) for running cost for the year

Now... on to the selling and money making.. I have 12 people I provide a service for... thats right... only 12... with these people I sell a oz a week.. making a average of $400 - $480 per ounce... and I faithfully sell a ounce a week.. sometimes I get other random buys and can sell two or three ounces a week.. but I wont count those.. 

400 x 48 (just saying that there are four weeks in a year I dont sell anything.. christmas. My vacation week and random loses.. I make 19k a year with the most modest of situations... remember I only have twelve constant clients.. imagine if I was more ambitious!!!

Im on theeast coast


----------



## MsCochise (Oct 1, 2013)

INUPE.....lol......I like your theory....keeping it in moderation. 





iNUPE said:


> In terms of gowing then selling
> 
> .. a $50 order from tude gives me 10 seeds. Whixh last me a entire calendar year. each seed gives me a qp. Growing cost me an extra $22 a month in supplies and pseg and I grow 9 months out the year... thats a total $279 ($300 with shipping) for running cost for the year
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Oct 2, 2013)

Like I mentioned previously, fluroscent lighting produces the best weed. But People are probably interested in numbers. Can you take under a 100 dollar bill, and get enough fluros to produce weed for yourself, and sell, and make a profit too?


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Oct 2, 2013)

The answer is yes, and sell at wholesale price, $10 a gram. That's what I do. How much you can make depends, on the strain your growing. Most people don't realize, that some plants will actually bud up pretty good under fluros. You have to be able to select these females. Then clone them, and run them through your system perpetually... Another note, lollylpoppin, super croppin, defoliation, and training. Are all excellent methods to increase your yield to it's most value.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Grow outdoors if you want to make money an indoor grow will get you by but not too small of one you aint ballin with 1,000 watts of light. But outdoors your ballin with 99 clones of a good yielding dank strain you get a just a HP off each thats 49.5 pounds I think you could buy a house with that myself and thats if you don't do really good and get a full pound each but if your not too good you can get less maybe lose a few either way if you do decent you will eat.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Like I mentioned previously, fluroscent lighting produces the best weed.


Keep telling yourself that. fluros produce airy buds but if thats your thing I have seen decent buds under t-5's but hid's all the way only thing better is the sun.


----------



## banks dank (Oct 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thers big ass money in weed... u just gotta hurry up and make it before all the states go medical... flooded markets suck... in cali I can get apound of high grade indoor kush for 2200-2400


really the market is that flooded? Seasonally or what?


----------



## randybishop (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is a good read, you might need it:
http://www.jimgoad.net/pdf/prison/donny.pdf


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

iNUPE said:


> In terms of gowing then selling
> 
> .. a $50 order from tude gives me 10 seeds. Whixh last me a entire calendar year. each seed gives me a qp. Growing cost me an extra $22 a month in supplies and pseg and I grow 9 months out the year... thats a total $279 ($300 with shipping) for running cost for the year
> 
> ...


If you want to be know from the east coast and not NJ you really should use general term power company or something besides PSE&G.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

I think $32,000 a year is possible with 2k watts once you get the hang of it and have a reliable and repeat customer base and you live in a sellers market.
In a buyers market? maybe $12k per year.


----------



## chocobear (Oct 31, 2013)

So I imagined up this guy totally out of the blue. He had a single 4x4 tent with a 600w hid set up in his bedroom for shiggles. Spent 6-800$ total on the set up, first harvest from it was 10 o's after 8 week flower and 2 week veg. He sold the o's for 200 a pop to some friends who were dealers. He could've sold them to regular customers for 300 a piece but it wasn't that great and he didn't really care about it after harvest or while growing it. So a half assed 600w set up with a .5 g per watt turn around made 2000 dollars lets even go so far as to imagine this person spent 1000$ on the setup, they didn't but they could've and would've gotten a lot more than .5 g per watt, especially if they put in any effort to top or prune. The imaginary person kind of just let them run free till cutting time. So that's an investment of 1000$ all inclusive, with a 2000$ payout. Doubled investment. So in imaginationland, lets call it the "North East" (of the US) for short, you can make quite a pretty penny.

NOTE THESE ARE COMPLETELY MADE UP FIGURES AND SITUATIONS AND ARE DEFINITELY NOT BASED OFF OF ANY REAL EXPERIENCES. I do not know anyone who had a 4x4 grow tent that pulled .5 g per watt for 10 o's at 200$ per o (typical North East pound price) and made a pretty penny with almost no effort. I most certainly do not advise anyone at all to try a small scale grow and see how much they can get out of it.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 31, 2013)

banks dank said:


> really the market is that flooded? Seasonally or what?


 always flooded... everywere its legal.... Colorado. Washington... oregan..... cali... Michigan even..... its almost more worth it to set up a grow in a state w/o med laws were u can get 4k a p and up no problem and people are fighting over it... if u can deal with the consequences...


----------



## scuba.420 (Nov 1, 2013)

The real niggas that make bread laugh at threads like this hint rofl lol


----------



## tiannunai (Nov 2, 2013)

this shit is amusing but do not for one second think that this removes legal liability. and do you do really think they will scout the forums for 4x4 tent growers, demand from RIU the ip logs and come to your house? if they did using swim wouldn't work


----------



## supchaka (Nov 2, 2013)

Without reading anyones posts or getting into details. In a state like Cali where its semi legal, I would have to grow with about 8k watts or more to supplement my income enough to equal my job.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 2, 2013)

In my opinion people who grow to sell are just doing favours.


----------



## thcme (Nov 3, 2013)

Is arithmetic really that verifiable?


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 3, 2013)

I swear I have said this shit a million goddamn times....if you are making 4500 a pound you are fucking yourself....$8900 is the ticket[HR][/HR] 20/g every second of the day...Urban landscape...I am the only one in the CITY with this smoke...I paid my dues by learning how to grow DANK! [HR][/HR] 4x4 fits 16 buckets....8 mothers trimmed in bonsai stylings, produce 2 clones each...16 clones....devotion is how you step up your GPW ratio. [HR][/HR] Leak 48 grams on your !st four units....& word WILL TRAVEL...your smoke will speak for its goddamn self. people you gave your number to a yr. ago will call you out of the blue...[HR][/HR] Scared money don't make money....SOME people are foul...they will kill you for anything precious....please respect the fact[HR][/HR] This shit Was, Is, & Forever Will Be....ECONOMICS!!!! High Demand...Limited Supply...Shortage...Fair Market Value...Game Over.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 3, 2013)

and if you have CANCER....I give you free Hash...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> always flooded... everywere its legal.... Colorado. Washington... oregan..... cali... Michigan even..... its almost more worth it to set up a grow in a state w/o med laws were u can get 4k a p and up no problem and people are fighting over it... if u can deal with the consequences...


No truer words have been spoken, every state legalizing has taken the profit...and incentive away from solid growers.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 5, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> I swear I have said this shit a million goddamn times....if you are making 4500 a pound you are fucking yourself....$8900 is the ticket[HR][/HR] 20/g every second of the day...Urban landscape...I am the only one in the CITY with this smoke...I paid my dues by learning how to grow DANK! [HR][/HR] 4x4 fits 16 buckets....8 mothers trimmed in bonsai stylings, produce 2 clones each...16 clones....devotion is how you step up your GPW ratio. [HR][/HR] Leak 48 grams on your !st four units....& word WILL TRAVEL...your smoke will speak for its goddamn self. people you gave your number to a yr. ago will call you out of the blue...[HR][/HR] Scared money don't make money....SOME people are foul...they will kill you for anything precious....please respect the fact[HR][/HR] This shit Was, Is, & Forever Will Be....ECONOMICS!!!! High Demand...Limited Supply...Shortage...Fair Market Value...Game Over.


shit if u can make 8900 an elbow ill mail elbows all day for 4500...... get u some money orders


----------



## spek9 (Nov 5, 2013)

I sell only my medibles to a couple of close friends and a couple of medical patients. It's covered my startup expense, and all of my operating expenses (including if I value my time in the garden at $50/hr). That, and there's always a few hundred dollars extra floating around which funds my research and development costs.

I don't smoke, but my girl does. That cuts down on the product that is used internally.

-spek


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shit if u can make 8900 an elbow ill mail elbows all day for 4500...... get u some money orders


[HR][/HR] That's really the only way that ill respect getting 4500 a unit....if you have workers that you split profits with...$10 for your trouble...$10 for their customers .$20 a gram...but if you just selling $10 grams to under cut competition...your not doing shit.... buy a pound for 4500 to make 4500...that's a 360 degree deal...[HR][/HR] $1000 to produce a unit for 4500-6500 w./ help...& 8900 w/o help...that's what selling anything is about PROFIT....fucking rappers got these fools trying to see who can sell the fastest @ the lowest price. THATS NOT HUSTLING


----------



## theexpress (Nov 6, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> [HR][/HR] That's really the only way that ill respect getting 4500 a unit....if you have workers that you split profits with...$10 for your trouble...$10 for their customers .$20 a gram...but if you just selling $10 grams to under cut competition...your not doing shit.... buy a pound for 4500 to make 4500...that's a 360 degree deal...[HR][/HR] $1000 to produce a unit for 4500-6500 w./ help...& 8900 w/o help...that's what selling anything is about PROFIT....fucking rappers got these fools trying to see who can sell the fastest @ the lowest price. THATS NOT HUSTLING


im not gonna sit on some corner or in some apt selling grams bags to everuyone and there mama!!! black people can do all that.... I got elbows of indoor for 3500.... and outdoor 2500-3k....... in this state.... other places like co and cali id be cool with 2k-2200 an outdoor unit... and 3k for indoor in that setting


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im not gonna sit on some corner or in some apt selling grams bags to everuyone and there mama!!! black people can do all that.... I got elbows of indoor for 3500.... and outdoor 2500-3k....... in this state.... other places like co and cali id be cool with 2k-2200 an outdoor unit... and 3k for indoor in that setting[/QUOTE
> 
> More power to you...but race has nothing to do with it....you can put a Asian in a office space & call it a dispensary....sell everything for $20 a gram...& still make the same money...[HR][/HR] So if you like fisting yourself for 3500 a unit...rock on!...Im not doing it, I refuse to let some fucking HUMP get over on my hard work...its $20/g...NO questions asked.


----------



## GrowersWarehouse (Nov 6, 2013)

In central CA a 20 lighter costs about 21,750 grand to do a crop from start to finish. That includes electricity at the residential rate (3000 a month) Depreciation of your gear (500 a month) Mortgage (1200) Nutrients Coco and CO2 (1500 a month) Manual labor ( 2500 a month most of this cost is trimming) If you do a decent job you can easily average about 1.2 pounds per light of good bud and .1 pounds of small buds and .2 pounds of trim. If the product is good and you are selling it in 5 packs in CA you will get about 2,600 a pound for B+ product about 1400 a pound for the small buds and 300 a pound for the trim. That means you'll gross 66,400 a crop and it will cost you 21,750 so you will net 44,650 per crop. You can easily get 5 crops a year if you are using CO2. You can save money if you can get a shop because then you can get an industrial or agriculture rate and then your electric bill will be about 1200 a month on average. You can also double your money from your shake if you make your own wax. Also if you do most of the labor yourself you can save a couple thousand per crop as well. To do a 20 lighter in CEN CAL you will need at least 320 square feet and a 200 amp breaker and at least 72,000 BTU's of cooling power. It will cost you about 20,000 to set up and 21,750 for the first crop so you will need at least 42,000 of seed money.


----------



## Kyle Greninger (Nov 10, 2013)

I grew on a farm out in arcata Ca. It was pretty epic and there is tons of profit in it. PM mr of you want to chat. Is love to know where you are growing. State/country wise.


----------



## manifest (Nov 21, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> I swear I have said this shit a million goddamn times....if you are making 4500 a pound you are fucking yourself....$8900 is the ticket[HR][/HR] 20/g every second of the day...Urban landscape...I am the only one in the CITY with this smoke...I paid my dues by learning how to grow DANK! [HR][/HR] 4x4 fits 16 buckets....8 mothers trimmed in bonsai stylings, produce 2 clones each...16 clones....devotion is how you step up your GPW ratio. [HR][/HR] Leak 48 grams on your !st four units....& word WILL TRAVEL...your smoke will speak for its goddamn self. people you gave your number to a yr. ago will call you out of the blue...[HR][/HR] Scared money don't make money....SOME people are foul...they will kill you for anything precious....please respect the fact[HR][/HR] This shit Was, Is, & Forever Will Be....ECONOMICS!!!! High Demand...Limited Supply...Shortage...Fair Market Value...Game Over.


Sorry to say, but your waxing days are coming to an end.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 21, 2013)

If money is your main goal, you can make much more money by buying weed from smaller growers
and re-selling it to other lowly drug dealers , elevating yourself to middle man drug dealer status LOL
overall there is less risk and you make money faster since you are not doing any growing yourself 

many smaller growers will take cash for their whole grow it saves them weeks of paranoia selling it in ounces
you show them 20k and their hands shake with excitement lol
you get 30k of weed for 20k , you have made 10k , it has taken the grower 3 months to grow

a good drug dealer would make in a week , what a grower makes in 3 months 

so if money is your prime concern i suggest a career move from grower to middle man drug dealer 

peace


----------



## Mt Doo (Mar 12, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im not gonna sit on some corner or in some apt selling grams bags to everuyone and there mama!!! black people can do all that.... I got elbows of indoor for 3500.... and outdoor 2500-3k....... in this state.... other places like co and cali id be cool with 2k-2200 an outdoor unit... and 3k for indoor in that setting


Damn race really had to become a factor in the discussion. I know white kids who drive around selling 20/g race has nothing to do with price is supply and demand I have a town by me that would happily pay 30-40 a gram but their not a med state and their all cowards scared to go at it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## killerobsession (Mar 13, 2014)

It is simple math. U get an elbow for 2800-3200 in east coast. Only sell zips at no less than 300 a piece. That gives u 4800. That's minimum of 1600 profit off of each one.


----------



## King of Jah (Mar 23, 2014)

Grow big bigger profit.
2 plants 2lb each 
4lb selling them at 3000
12k
More if you sell them in bags 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Native Humboldt (Apr 12, 2014)

There used to be great money in growing but all the greedy fuckers have screwed it up. Not only the growers but the state has too. Here locally the county is trying to pass a 45% tax on you energy bill if you use too much power. By too much power I mean 3 to 4 lights along with accessory's there calling too much. Whats next are they going to start taxing us for buying groceries at the super market? If I spend more than $500 bucks a month at the super market the local government well probably to fine me 45% on my bill? When in the hell is the greed going to stop? For many years people have been locked up for growing and now that the light bulb has come on and the government has seen the money they want it all!! Fuck those cock suckers keep selling on the black market and keep the money out of there greasy dick beating hands if you can!!! I need to get out and hit the bong this morning before I dwell on this shit and ruin my day. Have a great weekend all and burn it up!!


----------



## RL420 (Apr 13, 2014)

killerobsession said:


> It is simple math. U get an elbow for 2800-3200 in east coast. Only sell zips at no less than 300 a piece. That gives u 4800. That's minimum of 1600 profit off of each one.



not trying to be a dick, but who the fuck sells a pound for 2800-3200 on the east coast? You gotta be lower east coast.. Correct me if im wrong... this is bananas to me.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im not gonna sit on some corner or in some apt selling grams bags to everuyone and there mama!!! black people can do all that.... I got elbows of indoor for 3500.... and outdoor 2500-3k....... in this state.... other places like co and cali id be cool with 2k-2200 an outdoor unit... and 3k for indoor in that setting


Holy shit weeds expensive everywhere. I see 1200 to 1400 outs, 2200 to 2800 ins, really fir shit the most you'll get for it is 3200. California definitely has a lot more competition than wherever you're at. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

doniboy said:


> Well we'll see in a couple of months how much I get and how long it took for me to dump it.


Okay, how did it go?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im not gonna sit on some corner or in some apt selling grams bags to everuyone and there mama!!! black people can do all that.... I got elbows of indoor for 3500.... and outdoor 2500-3k....... in this state.... other places like co and cali id be cool with 2k-2200 an outdoor unit... and 3k for indoor in that setting


Units of quality INdoor are already changing hands below $2k here in Colorado, so get ready. If you can't figure out how to grow it for $1 a gram or less it might be time to freshen up your resume.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

GrowersWarehouse said:


> In central CA a 20 lighter costs about 21,750 grand to do a crop from start to finish. That includes electricity at the residential rate (3000 a month) Depreciation of your gear (500 a month) Mortgage (1200) Nutrients Coco and CO2 (1500 a month) Manual labor ( 2500 a month most of this cost is trimming) If you do a decent job you can easily average about 1.2 pounds per light of good bud and .1 pounds of small buds and .2 pounds of trim. If the product is good and you are selling it in 5 packs in CA you will get about 2,600 a pound for B+ product about 1400 a pound for the small buds and 300 a pound for the trim. That means you'll gross 66,400 a crop and it will cost you 21,750 so you will net 44,650 per crop. You can easily get 5 crops a year if you are using CO2. You can save money if you can get a shop because then you can get an industrial or agriculture rate and then your electric bill will be about 1200 a month on average. You can also double your money from your shake if you make your own wax. Also if you do most of the labor yourself you can save a couple thousand per crop as well. To do a 20 lighter in CEN CAL you will need at least 320 square feet and a 200 amp breaker and at least 72,000 BTU's of cooling power. It will cost you about 20,000 to set up and 21,750 for the first crop so you will need at least 42,000 of seed money.


I can match those harvest numbers with about the same labor... but 1/4 the power cost and 1/3 the square footage. Oh yeah, when buying nutes, first look around and see if you're in a hydro store. If the answer is 'yes', then you're paying too much for nutrients;

I went to a wholesale supplier for dry hydroponic nutrient salts (what's in those sexy looking water bottles, once you take the water out), and paid $650 for exactly 500 POUNDS of them... or, enough to fill TWO 14,000 gallon Olympic swimming pools with nutrient solution. It's gonna last awhile. 

Not making all those trips to the hydro store? PRICELESS!

TREES, anyone? LOL


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

Native Humboldt said:


> There used to be great money in growing but all the greedy fuckers have screwed it up. Not only the growers but the state has too. Here locally the county is trying to pass a 45% tax on you energy bill if you use too much power. By too much power I mean 3 to 4 lights along with accessory's there calling too much. Whats next are they going to start taxing us for buying groceries at the super market? If I spend more than $500 bucks a month at the super market the local government well probably to fine me 45% on my bill? When in the hell is the greed going to stop? For many years people have been locked up for growing and now that the light bulb has come on and the government has seen the money they want it all!! Fuck those cock suckers keep selling on the black market and keep the money out of there greasy dick beating hands if you can!!! I need to get out and hit the bong this morning before I dwell on this shit and ruin my day. Have a great weekend all and burn it up!!


I have the answer to your prayers; look into fuel cells; convert your energy purchase from electricity to natural gas, save 45-80% depending on local gas and electric rates, and get FREE heat and CO² in the bargain.

I'm working the installation bugs out now, this is the future. If you are flush from a crop, buying some of these will ensure that you have power to sell and reduce your total power related expenses from now on.

Edited cuz I can't stand Swype errors lol


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I can match those harvest numbers with about the same labor... but 1/4 the power cost and 1/3 the square footage. Oh yeah, when buying nutes, first look around and see if you're in a hydro store. If the answer is 'yes', then you're paying too much for nutrients;
> 
> I went to a wholesale supplier for dry hydroponic nutrient salts (what's in those sexy looking water bottles, once you take the water out), and paid $650 for exactly 500 POUNDS of them... or, enough to fill TWO 14,000 gallon Olympic swimming pools with nutrient solution. It's gonna last awhile.
> 
> ...


Hey big dog i been hearing that alot from small growers that buy salts whats the name of that calculator that tells you exzactly what these nutrient companies use in their bottles do you know the name of it???or link??


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

also have you used the fuel cells??? were would be the best place to buy one??


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> If money is your main goal, you can make much more money by buying weed from smaller growers
> and re-selling it to other lowly drug dealers , elevating yourself to middle man drug dealer status LOL
> overall there is less risk and you make money faster since you are not doing any growing yourself
> 
> ...


are those real tities????


----------



## TheSnake (Apr 19, 2014)

Go around asking people if they got smoke or if they smoke. If they do, that means they smoke, or deal, or both. Both are you're market. (don't be afraid to ask, especially if your just asking "hey you know were i can get some smoke at ?") When you run across people (MANY) flipping weed to smoke for free, or full blown dealers, during conversation ask what they can get a zip for you for... Lower your price (lower = better) then when you have weight, call em up and make n offer, and don't be shy to give samples, CARE about it. Make a friend(s), make some money, and smoke for free, its what growing is all about. This is the easiest 1-2 step can give to someone who is not selling anything yet. Befriend smokers, smoke people out, have a good time. If you're not having fun, your doing it wrong.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> also have you used the fuel cells??? were would be the best place to buy one??


They're in such demand right now that just getting a maker to take your phone calls is a challenge. I'm trying to get my hands on one!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

well shit me two im on it thank you for the info.. ttystikk


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Hey big dog i been hearing that alot from small growers that buy salts whats the name of that calculator that tells you exzactly what these nutrient companies use in their bottles do you know the name of it???or link??


There are plenty of nutrient calculators on the internet, I'm not sure what you're referring to.

To give you some idea of the possible savings;

To make one gallon of bloomroom nutrient solution, I use;
4 grams 5-11-26 w/ micros
1 g Epsom salt
.5 g MKP (monopotassium phosphate) 0-52-34

In a separate container, mix;
2.4 g calcium nitrate, this to keep the calcium from reacting with other materials in high concentrations and causing lockout.

A 25lb bag of 5-11-26 runs about $45, the rest come in 50 lb bags that run right around $75 apiece, give or take.

I'll let you do the rest of the math, but the results will piss you off compared to what you'd pay for water bottles at the grow store. Remember, they're the same N,P,K,Ca,S, etc. Pay as much as you want... or not.

Here's the part that's REALLY gonna get on your nerves; the nutrient salts are better, too; They dissolve rapidly, pH is more stable and there is no variation between batches, because they're all mixed by weight from the basic chems. No secret formulas, no strange compounds, no questionable PGRs; just the salts, ma'am.

The satisfaction of finally, once and for all, knowing exactly what's in your nutrient reservoir?

PRICELESS!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

im gona try it but i dont know one person only patients with the idea never anyone in person but i will do a round lets see what happends


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> im gona try it but i dont know one person only patients with the idea never anyone in person but i will do a round lets see what happends


Mine has never been so healthy.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Mine has never been so healthy.


sound about right thow they gota be putting perservitives to keep the nutrients from going bad.. ill give it a shot..


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> are those real tities????


i dunno, could be surgically enhanced 
she won an award apparently


----------



## thump easy (Apr 19, 2014)

if they fall to the sides when she lays they are real if they are purkie and stand up while laying down they are fake. Non the less she is very well equipt..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 19, 2014)

thump easy said:


> if they fall to the sides when she lays they are real if they are purkie and stand up while laying down they are fake. Non the less she is very well equipt..


 i'd be willing to bet money on them being fake..


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 21, 2014)

theexpress said:


> thers big ass money in weed... u just gotta hurry up and make it before all the states go medical... flooded markets suck... in cali I can get apound of high grade indoor kush for 2200-2400


I sell and grow boutique herb, and mass produced herb will never beat mine. Period. All my customers will be buying my stuff forever, as there is no better on this planet(LOL). Grow good shit, sell at a fair price and you will always make money. It is my mantra.


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (May 3, 2014)

Estimated Cost of Production for Legalized Cannabis 


http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/working_papers/2010/RAND_WR764.pdf


----------



## JointOperation (May 4, 2014)

lol. it is . and its not. all depends on how u do things.. how many lights u run.. or if ur just selling and not growing.. if u got QUALITY.. ur name stands out. and people will lcome to u.. honestly. \


----------



## mountain dweller (May 6, 2014)

Where do you get your dry nutes from ttystikk?


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 1, 2014)

scuba.420 said:


> The real niggas that make bread laugh at threads like this hint rofl lol


Hey you in tx?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 1, 2014)

hell yeah its profitable. my old dealer moves like a quarter pound (111 g's) every week, 1850$ in his pocket every week plus he works minimum wage, he has it cut out for himself. And theres like what, like 2000 ppl in this town and he even has competition.

well actually he makes 925$ a week selling, cause he pays half for what he sells it for.


----------



## Breko (Oct 3, 2014)

this thread is LOL.


----------



## weedenhanced (Oct 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hell yeah its profitable. my old dealer moves like a quarter pound (111 g's) every week, 1850$ in his pocket every week plus he works minimum wage, he has it cut out for himself. And theres like what, like 2000 ppl in this town and he even has competition.
> 
> well actually he makes 925$ a week selling, cause he pays half for what he sells it for.


Lol 4oz. A week lol he's small time most dealers I know in aus move 4 to 5 pound a week and u buy a pound for around 3800 to 4200 in aus u sell 1 oz for 300 to 320 half oz is about 250 ..quarter oz 80 to 100 ..50 bucks get u 3 grams 25 get u 1 gram 4 packs (4 oz) around 1200 u do the maths of course selling weed makes u money just depends on price ect


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 5, 2014)

weedenhanced said:


> Lol 4oz. A week lol he's small time most dealers I know in aus move 4 to 5 pound a week and u buy a pound for around 3800 to 4200 in aus u sell 1 oz for 300 to 320 half oz is about 250 ..quarter oz 80 to 100 ..50 bucks get u 3 grams 25 get u 1 gram 4 packs (4 oz) around 1200 u do the maths of course selling weed makes u money just depends on price ect


its a small town and hes not the only one selling it


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2014)

buckaroo bonzai said:


> Estimated Cost of Production for Legalized Cannabis
> 
> 
> http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/working_papers/2010/RAND_WR764.pdf


OUT OF DATE, MOTHERFUCKERS! You can no longer say growing cannabis legally for recreational sale doesn't exist anywhere on the planet... cuz thank God for Colorado voters!

Just had to call out the out of date info- and maybe celebrate a bit!

The rest of the paper is right on the fucking money; five hundred dollar pounds in a couple years, no joke. Reduce your cost of production or you'll be in the unemployment line and pissing in a cup.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2014)

mountain dweller said:


> Where do you get your dry nutes from ttystikk?


I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner; next time, use the @ttystikk form to send an alert to the person you're communicating with. Since you didn't do that or hit 'reply to' my post, I received no notification.

Hydrogardens.com in Colorado Springs, CO. They will happily sell/ship nutes in 25lb increments, the 250# minimum on the website is bullshit.

They know damn well who their customer is, but they live in one of the most conservative enclaves in the state so rubbing it in is not appreciated. That said, the owner was there the last time I dropped in to buy nutes and when he recognized a civil and respectful attitude, he started asking ME questions about the industry!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## GODWORK (Oct 20, 2014)

SiGH: Legal pot gave every head in MED states "little girl WooD" ...

They let the numbers slip to where they are now. 
Every single last one of you guys that refuse to battle with cheap cartel prices
are pissed because the NEW CARTEL IS UNCLE SAM. 

Cartel Units = $500-1500 in 2010
Outdoor Units = $2500+ in 2010
Indoor Units =$ 4500+ in 2010...half ass quality at that.

NOW that POT SHOPS are selling your CARD holders $20/g...
& only paying you the 2000+ you wanted to DUMP product for...your all WET!
Well, Well, Well...

Look at how fast these Bastards SOLDOUT Every GROWER IN WASHINGTON!!!!
Look at HickenLoop even TALKING about repealling REC. usage...
Yeah, look at all the CUNT NUGGET CEO's who took all their I.T. start up MILLIONs
to start MASSIVE 25,000 Sqft Grows...YEAH, they already exist.

You can cruise Craigs & find all THEIR ads looking for SUCKER SELLOUT GROWERS.
"Hey DIP SHIT STONER, submit a resume to grow MY FUCKING POT for nickles"

So as the "wise ASS" that I seem to be...How do I propose we put the market back into the Hand Of The People???
START THE NEW LEGALIZATION REVOLUTION...BOYCOTT THESE BASTARDS.
Yeah, I said it. 
Make these Bastards GROW THEIR OWN!!!
BREED THEIR OWN!!!
SMOKE THEIR OWN!!!
SELL THEIR OWN!!!

Just like we all Had to...
Because when they didnt want to SMELL POT....We were the ones fucking LIGHTING IT UP!! 
Start your own co -ops...Flood the market with group efforts. 
If you dont have the funds to pay for your permits...POOL YOUR RESOURCEs.
Take THEIR clients...
Take THEIR ideas...
GIVE THEM A TASTE OF THEIR OWN meds!!!


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 20, 2014)

1.Get about a pound.
2.Roll it up into tiny pin rolls. 
3.Sell each J for $10.00, or all at once for $7.00 ea. to a player.

Note: probably won't work in Uruguay.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 20, 2014)

Lo Budget said:


> 1.Get about a pound.
> 2.Roll it up into tiny pin rolls.
> 3.Sell each J for $10.00, or all at once for $7.00 ea. to a player.
> 
> Note: probably won't work in Uruguay.


lol yeah in urugary its 1$ a gram


----------



## Gamberro (Oct 28, 2014)

Here in Washington, the canopy-per-licensee is regulated. There are only a few grows over 20,000 square feet, and I know most of the people who run them. Among them are organic farmers, small business owners and entrepreneurs who went deep, deep into debt and put themselves at tremendous financial risk to get into this business. The few commercial growers with the deep pocket funders are absolute crap at what they do, and they occupy a different sphere as a result. I understand your concerns, but I don't think you're characterizations are remotely fair. These are good people in this business, and if the taxes are reduced and people act together to reduce prices, they'll be replacing the scum bags who traditionally have run the industry.




GODWORK said:


> SiGH: Legal pot gave every head in MED states "little girl WooD" ...
> 
> They let the numbers slip to where they are now.
> Every single last one of you guys that refuse to battle with cheap cartel prices
> ...


----------



## GODWORK (Oct 29, 2014)

Gamberro said:


> Here in Washington, the canopy-per-licensee is regulated. There are only a few grows over 20,000 square feet, and I know most of the people who run them. Among them are organic farmers, small business owners and entrepreneurs who went deep, deep into debt and put themselves at tremendous financial risk to get into this business. The few commercial growers with the deep pocket funders are absolute crap at what they do, and they occupy a different sphere as a result. I understand your concerns, but I don't think you're characterizations are remotely fair. These are good people in this business, and if the taxes are reduced and people act together to reduce prices, they'll be replacing the scum bags who traditionally have run the industry.


100% Respect. 

I dont have an issue with grass root collectives that started their businesses when JAIL TIME was a real threat.
They have earned their market share...

Its the Deep Pocket Funding & Political Abuse/Advantage-- that I dont respect.

I dont respect the States request that all Medical Growers be force to cease their practice. 
I see it as a tactic to drive patients into the POCKETS of deeply funded political abusers.

I dont respect the Idea that under the new legislation, growers may lose the right to supply their own meds. 

The issue of pricing is another topic...I have very unique views on the subject.
For the record, I RESPECT & SUPPORT the low income efforts in effect in CA.


----------



## vro (Oct 30, 2014)

if you want to sell shit get out of weed theres more money to be made in other drugs and they are a lot easier to hide


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 31, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> 100% Respect.
> 
> I dont have an issue with grass root collectives that started their businesses when JAIL TIME was a real threat.
> They have earned their market share...
> ...




just my opinion tho.. i dont like how everyone is so dependent on the government an technology.. take someones cellphone from them.. and they have a panic attack. its pathetic.

not to mention the fact that the study showed.. people who get helped do worse off then people that dont get any help.. more people get motivated by being in a tough spot.. while people getting help dont care.. they just ask for another hand out. have no problems taking from people stealing.. or begging.. to get by.. while people who got no help.. would rather work 3 jobs a day.. to get by.. 

the government is getting people addicted to welfare and help.. and people feel like there beating the system getting free money and food and housing and shit.. when in reality.. they got you by the balls.. and they can take it away and watch u suffer.. if you cant support your family then dont have kids lol..

i also believe.. that the peoples family.. should pay for them to be in jail or prison.. like not everyone should be paying taxes to allow people to be in prison for 25 years.. or life.. when we could spend 25 cents in ammo to get rid of that person.. or spend 40-50 grand a year of tax payer money. ? . i think if the family wants that person to stay alive in jail. they should pay for it. if not.. a shot to the bak of the head.. and in a ditch they go.. fucck it.


----------



## GODWORK (Oct 31, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> just my opinion tho.. i dont like how everyone is so dependent on the government an technology.. take someones cellphone from them.. and they have a panic attack. its pathetic.
> 
> not to mention the fact that the study showed.. people who get helped do worse off then people that dont get any help.. more people get motivated by being in a tough spot.. while people getting help dont care.. they just ask for another hand out. have no problems taking from people stealing.. or begging.. to get by.. while people who got no help.. would rather work 3 jobs a day.. to get by..
> 
> ...


:face in my palms:

I just had my cell phone taken for violating corporate policy,,,security went through advance settings on my phone.
I sat there at the check point...on sercurity cam, ...chilling.
Why? because i genuinely DONT give a fuck.
I have been, an always will be, a watched sheep in a massive landfill.
Im over it. 

I have said it once before...if you are dying of cancer or have MS or anything serious...I will grow & GIVE you weed.
thats it!
& if your are not able to work...therefore low income. I'll gladly take a donation of any denomination
just to accept it as your honest thanks for my KINDness. 

Now, if you just happen to be a broke "i shouldnt have to pay $20 a gram" smoker.
FUCK YOU! Im sorry, its $20 all day. 15% discounts on black friday!

eep breath:
WELFARE, some people REALLY fucking need it. Some that REALLY do...cant even get it. Gameover, im done.

now, the system of prison profits:
IDK you or how deep you have looked into the lives of others but, let me kick this shit like this for you...
Trailer park kid...Dad is dead, Mom has a major disability...
15 yrs old & homeless
He starts cooking SKATE...to feed his 13 yr old sister & 8 yr old brother
Yeah, real shit...Fuck walter white.
He gets caught....goes to the pen. 
HOW IN THE FUCK does a 13-14 yr old pay for his prison time???

By selling her ass? & what happens to baby brother???

im not going to encourage thread jacking...but really, turn your fucking xbox, tv, cellphone, & interweb off
SMOKE 3 BOWLS ...& try to answer those questions
If you can solve the problem before they all starve to death...cannabis smokers can change the world.


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 1, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> :face in my palms:
> 
> I just had my cell phone taken for violating corporate policy,,,security went through advance settings on my phone.
> I sat there at the check point...on sercurity cam, ...chilling.
> ...



thats why i dont like welfare and assistance programs.. they only want to help people who WONT HELP THEMSELVES.. they have an alterior motive for sure.. i think honestly. they are getting people addicted to free and easy money.. makes for more drug dealers and users on welfare.. 

i know no1 that actually needs it.. thats on it. u know what i mean. i got patients who raise there grandkids because there kids are fuck ups.. and they cant get any help.. an they both are old as fuck. and in bad shape medically speaking.. and the government wont help them.. 

but its like they could of not taken the kid.. sent it to foster care.. and had the state pay for em.. but they couldnt do it.. and are raising there grandkids like soo many other people in this country.. and with no help from the parents. or the state or feds..

i know the system doesnt work.. and i know the systems plan is to get everyone so dependent on the government that we NEED THEM to survive..


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 1, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> :face in my palms:
> 
> I just had my cell phone taken for violating corporate policy,,,security went through advance settings on my phone.
> I sat there at the check point...on sercurity cam, ...chilling.
> ...


i get were ur coming from on that.. prison thing. but still im not really talking about DRUGS so much. as i think the drug war should be called quits.. legalize everything..

but.. in reality.. i dont care were the money comes from. as long as its not my taxes. honestly..

the problem being. is this.. the jail system.. will put someone in jail for life.. to waste 40-50grand a year. till death.. while they could be either 1.. having the families pay to keep there loved ones alive.. or.. 2 . make a prison that is a manufacturing plant.. and MAKE THEM WORK or Get a Bullet to the BACK OF T"HE HEAD.. and STOP CHARGING MY TAXES TO KEEP TOM DICK AND HARRY ALIVE when they are in prison FOR MURDER!. lol i think violent crimes.. committed by anyone.. should have ways for them to pay for themselves to be kept alive. or we should put them down . honestly. it only makes sense to keep someone in jail till they die.. on a life sentence.. to MAKE MONEY... so make them pay for themselves.

i also believe you should be able to opt out of most taxes.. yes for roads and shit thats fine i get that.. but. i shouldnt have to pay taxes on things i dont agree with.. like prisoners in jail getting sex changes paid for by my TAXES? .. or shit along those lines.. 

i think you should be able to sign somethign stating. i will pay this much like 3% of my income. for road work and shit thats ness.. but you wont ask for any help at all from the system.. 

but since that wont happen. i think we should put higher taxes on shit we buy.. and no taxes on anythign else..

so the millionaire spending millions.. pays more taxes then the millionaire thats saving that money from 18-80years old.. and hasnt lived a life of fancy shit or anything.. they get the same tax deals? come on? .. lol i really think sales tax should go up. but no other taxes should be collected.. you wana live like a baller.. buy nice shit.. u get taxed.. if you wana save your money and not spend. you shouldnt get taxed as much . its just that simple.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 1, 2014)

You can yield 1-1.5lbs consistently per 600w light. 

If you sell 1/8th for 60 bucks, that's over 11,000 per pound and half! That's one 4x4 tent, times that number by 6 since you can harvest every two months if your perpetual, and that's well over $50,000 in a year with one little tent....that's also ALOT of 1/8th to sell, lol.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 1, 2014)

And most importantly...in a town where it's illegal


----------



## mednaew (Nov 1, 2014)

I live in a ski town in CO. I had a perpetual grow in my 12x12 room going for five years and had built up quite a surplus of many varieties. I sold my house and was going to move far far away for a year, so had to unload it all. I had never sold any to anybody and was in the middle of negotiating a legal sale to a local MM dispensary when they changed the rules and I was left with no sale and of course no customer base. I thought about stashing it all in the woods in case I ever returned, but gave away most of it to friends and random people.... over 5 lbs of it. I moved back two years later. I don't need the money so the risk of trying to sell it all suddenly would have put my legally hard earned assets at risk of seizure. ...... This is definitely a saturated market. Hell I'm saturated right now.


----------



## asphalte (Nov 2, 2014)

Growing an ounce of weed, after deductions, costs me under 1.00$/gram. I sell an ounce (28g) for 130$ locally, so after fuel expenses I gross 100$ per ounce I sell, and I sell over 12 ounces a week on average...

YES man, it's easy and good money. BUT! You need to invest into a lawyer, learning about the law, how to protect yourself, not drag attention, and much more stuff.

Anyways, if you grow GOOD weed, you won't have to "market" your stuff. You don't sell the drugs, the drugs sell themselves! The people you sell to will talk to their friends, and give them your number, etc. Just make sure these people have a head on their shoulders and that they are smart enough to NOT give your number to an undercover narc.

Anyways, good luck man, I make around 1200-2000$/week selling part time, and I work full time and make around 800$ extra per week... I don't live a shiny lifestyle but I do own a few houses and invest that money in things that matter for my future, incase I get busted!


----------



## panhead (Nov 2, 2014)

It dont take a rocket scientist to make over $100,000 a year profit after expenses from a $5,000 to $8,000 investment in grow gear,and thats wholesale prices at $500 a qp,street prices if you wanna sling sacks $200,000.

When i sold my half of the co-op i got out of the business & only grow for special interest patients & my wife.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 3, 2014)

panhead said:


> It dont take a rocket scientist to make over $100,000 a year profit after expenses from a $5,000 to $8,000 investment in grow gear,and thats wholesale prices at $500 a qp,street prices if you wanna sling sacks $200,000.
> 
> When i sold my half of the co-op i got out of the business & only grow for special interest patients & my wife.


500/qp?!?!?!?!?!?!?! That's sooooo cheap. Clients in Philadelphia will pay over 400 for an once of something special! Not that I would ever pay that, or that I think it's a reasonable price, but there is still a HUGE demand and very little quality supply in my area.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd have to really dial in my room to make a decent ROI. For me it's more about the enjoyment atm. If I was gonna sell again i'd just invest in a bunch of commerical / brick weed n have a handful of younger guys flip it in smaller bags. If you grabbed up some cheap stuff at like 110 / oz or less in bulk, you can make a decent profit at 25-30 / 8th and still have room to play w/ so you can break off a cut to the people moving it for you (gotta move a lot tho to make it worth the time). Not worth the risk for me anymore. Back when I didn't have anything to lose I loved it - could drop by a party n leave with 1k in less than an hour on a good night...never made money quicker to be honest (well...not counting the 'bath salts' heist lmao) - but no $ amount is worth losing your life / fam over and the boys in blue are out here everyday trying to do just that to any guy that thinks he'll make a quick buck flipping trees.

These days you can sell literally anything and set up shop online overnight - why sell something that can get you caught up when you can just as easily apply the same principles to something legal...?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Nov 3, 2014)

i only read the first page of this thread. i usually grow mostly indicas. i use 1 1000 watt light, and grow in coco, 5 gal. containers. i use coco specific nutes, and a few supps. i have a sealed room, and run co2. i can usually get a good 5-7 ozs. a plant. i cure for a good month. i don't let anything go for less than $300 per. that's mainly because when it's done/cured, it's as smooth as silk. i recently smoked some nor-cal dispensary grown sugar kush. i could tell instantly, that there wasn't much of a cure on it. i guess most don't want to wait a full month to cure. the taste diff. is night and day imo


----------



## Native Humboldt (Nov 3, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> 500/qp?!?!?!?!?!?!?! That's sooooo cheap. Clients in Philadelphia will pay over 400 for an once of something special! Not that I would ever pay that, or that I think it's a reasonable price, but there is still a HUGE demand and very little quality supply in my area.


Here in Humboldt the price is around 1500 for AAA indoor and around 800 for outs! I know guys that let OG outs go for $500 this year in big lots. I just saw someone on Humboldt CL Farm and Garden selling LBS for $2000 I think OG. Most of the time its on there for 1200-1500 per LB.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 4, 2014)

Native Humboldt said:


> Here in Humboldt the price is around 1500 for AAA indoor and around 800 for outs! I know guys that let OG outs go for $500 this year in big lots. I just saw someone on Humboldt CL Farm and Garden selling LBS for $2000 I think OG. Most of the time its on there for 1200-1500 per LB.


This is why all my friends that moved out there about a decade ago are moving back east, lol. If I could grab stuff at those prices I probably wouldn't even grow!

Cheapest a # goes for around here is 3, and even that is a steal.


----------



## panhead (Nov 4, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> 500/qp?!?!?!?!?!?!?! That's sooooo cheap. Clients in Philadelphia will pay over 400 for an once of something special! Not that I would ever pay that, or that I think it's a reasonable price, but there is still a HUGE demand and very little quality supply in my area.


If i was a sales type guy anybody who'd pay $400 a zip is exactly the customers i'd RUN from , im in a legal state where great smoke is everywhere & that helps keep prices in check , but even before we got legal sellers charging $400 a zip i wouldnt trust to buy from, based on price alone they've proven they are out for theirselves , saftey & greed rarely work out well .

Anybody willing to pay $400 a zip i wouldn't trust either , it shows they have zero connections & are willing to pay OUTLANDISH prices , ya cant help but wonder what else their willing to do & wonder why they have no connects , ive been around mj nearly 50 yrs & ive learned that greedy sellers are not to be trusted & will flip in a heartbeat over a 90 day jail sentence , ive also learned that desperate buyers with no connects will flip as well , those are the type who stop at your corner & pack a bowl , promptly get pulled over & rather then loose their car & get booked into county they get diarrhea of the mouth in exchange for an appearance ticket .

People who overpay & overcharge scare the shit out of me , no weed on earth is worth $400 a zip & anybody willing to spend that obviously has no control over thier impulses & should be avoided , im glad you know $400 is way out of line , if something is real special $250 is about tops for any sane adult who works for a living , the one's ive met willing to pay stupidly high prices are either cop's , snitches or adult babbies who live at parents house , in all 3 cases people to avoid .

Meant for the OP .


----------



## panhead (Nov 4, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> You can yield 1-1.5lbs consistently per 600w light.
> 
> If you sell 1/8th for 60 bucks, that's over 11,000 per pound and half! That's one 4x4 tent, times that number by 6 since you can harvest every two months if your perpetual, and that's well over $50,000 in a year with one little tent....that's also ALOT of 1/8th to sell, lol.


When i did sales i flipped an lb to a guy ive known 30 yrs & i let him take it on a 24 hr front , when i went to collect the next day i saw this massive pile of 1/8 ths all bagged up & him sitting there turning the remaining qp into single grams , i grabbed a garbage bag & scooped everything up & left , i told that fuker to start with i dont associate with weed barons who club hop with $1,000 in $10 bills , or have a path worn on the lawn from high traffic .

Btw this is meant for the op of the thread , little sacks & lotsa clients equals jail time , If you want to last & still make great profits then weight is safer than volume .


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 5, 2014)

panhead said:


> When i did sales i flipped an lb to a guy ive known 30 yrs & i let him take it on a 24 hr front , when i went to collect the next day i saw this massive pile of 1/8 ths all bagged up & him sitting there turning the remaining qp into single grams , i grabbed a garbage bag & scooped everything up & left , i told that fuker to start with i dont associate with weed barons who club hop with $1,000 in $10 bills , or have a path worn on the lawn from high traffic .
> 
> Btw this is meant for the op of the thread , little sacks & lotsa clients equals jail time , If you want to last & still make great profits then weight is safer than volume .


I 100% AGREE WITH ALL OF THIS^^^

Just pointing out the possibility for a greedy small time grower. 99% of the broke people in my area can't afford more than a gram or 1/8 at a time, lol.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 5, 2014)

panhead said:


> If i was a sales type guy anybody who'd pay $400 a zip is exactly the customers i'd RUN from , im in a legal state where great smoke is everywhere & that helps keep prices in check , but even before we got legal sellers charging $400 a zip i wouldnt trust to buy from, based on price alone they've proven they are out for theirselves , saftey & greed rarely work out well .
> 
> Anybody willing to pay $400 a zip i wouldn't trust either , it shows they have zero connections & are willing to pay OUTLANDISH prices , ya cant help but wonder what else their willing to do & wonder why they have no connects , ive been around mj nearly 50 yrs & ive learned that greedy sellers are not to be trusted & will flip in a heartbeat over a 90 day jail sentence , ive also learned that desperate buyers with no connects will flip as well , those are the type who stop at your corner & pack a bowl , promptly get pulled over & rather then loose their car & get booked into county they get diarrhea of the mouth in exchange for an appearance ticket .
> 
> ...


Dude, those are prices in philly. I didn't make them, and they've been that way since I was a freshman in highschool, they have only recenty dropped. 

And BTW, 400/zip isn't all too expensive when you consider it's ILLEGAL and just 5 plants will put you in jail for close to a year in PA - 10 plants is mandatory minimum of 5. 

Come to the east coast -

Grams are 20
1/8 are 60 - like all the way up until you get to an...
O - which usually can't be had less than 300
q/p - absolute cheapest is 1000, but you need to know a larger scale grower and have a good connection with him.
# - absolute cheapest is 3000. 

Those are the CHEAPEST prices you will find in philly unless you have some CRAZY connect. Supply and demand my friend.

I guess you wouldn't trust anyone on the east coast?


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 5, 2014)

we keep our prices on anything below an oz.. higher then oz and up prices for sure.. we just keep our stuff below others at the same quality.. and it works great.. also . keeping smaller stuff more expensive then an oz.. keeps people from coming so often. they take the deal for the oz.. and i see them less.. and make less money.. but im not trying to get rich. im trying to smoke great weed.. keep my friends smoking great weed.. and keep the few real medical marijuana patients happy as a pig in shit.. also. do cheaper prices for medical patients then i do recreational.. because they can drive away.. get pulled over.. and have no issue. means less risk.. it works in my favor. .. not a huge deal. but better then recreational. always have customers who pay different prices.. based on how often they come.. and how much they get.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 5, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> we keep our prices on anything below an oz.. higher then oz and up prices for sure.. we just keep our stuff below others at the same quality.. and it works great.. also . keeping smaller stuff more expensive then an oz.. keeps people from coming so often. they take the deal for the oz.. and i see them less.. and make less money.. but im not trying to get rich. im trying to smoke great weed.. keep my friends smoking great weed.. and keep the few real medical marijuana patients happy as a pig in shit.. also. do cheaper prices for medical patients then i do recreational.. because they can drive away.. get pulled over.. and have no issue. means less risk.. it works in my favor. .. not a huge deal. but better then recreational. always have customers who pay different prices.. based on how often they come.. and how much they get.


This is actually exactly what I do as well, I sell for slightly under market value and I have some returning vets and medical 'friends' I hook up - mind you I'm not in a legal state - but I share a similar attitude.

I have a couple close friends that ALWAYS get an O for free after harvest. One of them PAYS HIS RENT selling that O in grams which actually makes me feel pretty good, then I feel bad he sells it and I want to just PAY his rent which is only like 500/month...I have a problem with being too generous :/ It's why I'm pretty bad at doing this for any type of profit


----------



## kingJaffejoffer9 (Nov 5, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Dude, those are prices in philly. I didn't make them, and they've been that way since I was a freshman in highschool, they have only recenty dropped.
> 
> And BTW, 400/zip isn't all too expensive when you consider it's ILLEGAL and just 5 plants will put you in jail for close to a year in PA - 10 plants is mandatory minimum of 5.
> 
> ...


In certain cities prices on the east coast fluctuates wildly but I'd say you're pretty accurate. Zips can definitely be had for less than 300 tho. Don't knock us on the east for not having those beautiful Cali connects.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 5, 2014)

kingJaffejoffer9 said:


> In certain cities prices on the east coast fluctuates wildly but I'd say you're pretty accurate. Zips can definitely be had for less than 300 tho. Don't knock us on the east for not having those beautiful Cali connects.


They can be had for less than 3, but in my experience anything that is above average usually can't. 

And 1/8ths are usually 60 no matter what - it's actually gotten kinda pathetic, if it's not mids, or 'reggie' as the kids call it these days, it's 60. Drives me nuts when I run out before harvest and buy 1/8th of what I consider garbage for 50-60.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 5, 2014)

OKay fellas, 

When GSC dropped on the West Coast...every half witt limp dick was paying how much an OZ...?(Cali heads only)
When that shit made its way to Denver...How much were those numb nutts paying per Oz...? 
I dont even want to talk about PHILLY...well, i take that back..Wiz was from the burg so Philly might have gotten cookies a bit quicker.
Still, id venture to say...an Oz of cookies MIGHT have costed your life in German town. 

As for the "ooh i cant fuck with anyone over $400" 
Listen, if a bag of high grade "trinity" rolls around a med state...with a nice professional growers cure on it...
season vets would spill $300-400 A ZIP.
That Asian Fantasy shit that jason king was talking about...easy $500+

in my experience CASH is king...Money talks & horse shit sprints.
i have seen rich asshole burn 800$ a zip 
I have seen broke bastards pay 40$ a gram just to smoke something DIFFERENT
I have seen LAZY FUCKS pay 500$ for a mexi # ...why so harsh, they could have grown their own.

I dodge oinks with basic stoner knowledge...why, cause they dont have any
I came into this with the concrete understanding that i cant trust the vagina i came out of...
with that in mind i handle everyone like a snitch...thus I sell small...cause if i get pinched...I can take the spank on the wrist
you cant get a # from me...unless you come at me solo with 4500- 6500 on hand 
even then Im making drop offs...you dont like it...Fuck you.


----------



## asphalte (Nov 6, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> This is why all my friends that moved out there about a decade ago are moving back east, lol. If I could grab stuff at those prices I probably wouldn't even grow!
> 
> Cheapest a # goes for around here is 3, and even that is a steal.


Growing a pound costs about 500$ if you're just beginning... you would really pay 2000$ instead of growing yourself for 500$?


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 7, 2014)

the problem being.. anythign grown in a commercial setup.. were u can get 10-100lbs at a time on the regular will never be as good as a harvest you put out yourself if your good at growing.. and shit..

i mean in reality. ive seen so much cali garbage.. if someone says CALI i laugh. they think on the east coast.. that CALI MEANS GREAT. when most of the time its not.. and when u do find good shit.. by the time its here.. its the same price as the shit here thats BETTER HERE.. lol.. so its just not worth it. unless you sell to highschool kids.. all the dudes i know if it aint quality.. they will tell you to fuck off.


GODWORK said:


> OKay fellas,
> 
> When GSC dropped on the West Coast...every half witt limp dick was paying how much an OZ...?(Cali heads only)
> When that shit made its way to Denver...How much were those numb nutts paying per Oz...?
> ...


anyone told me 4500-6500. id laugh in there face.. lol. i dont care if its fucking the best weed on this planet backedup with lab tests.

i love when people talk like they are running commercial ops.. lol. if i was only yieldign a pound or 2 at a time of course u sell it small lol..

in reality. i wouldnt pay more then 3500. a unit.. unless its coming straight from the best grower in the worlds hands to mine. and hes got lab tests to back it up.. and its all huge colas. lol...... and over here on the east.. bud is expensive.. but in reality.. someone always has better for better prices.. just gotta know the right people.. shit my shit is better then 90% of the shit that comes around.. and i sell it for 3500 an LB. 1000 a QP. 275-300 a zipper. 50 an 8th. 90 a quarter.. 160 a half.. keep the smaller stuff high priced.. but better then anyone elses prices.. for quality.. and people buy zips and qps instead just to save some cash . some people get the 250 a zip deal if they are coming often.. and medical patients get cheaper then anyone. depending strains.. 

but sativa is a different ball game. more expensive. costs more to grow indoors.. longer flowering period.. more nutes.. so more expensive.. only some people even like sativa.. its wierd right now. some love it. some think they arent getting high .lol. iuno wierd shit.


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 7, 2014)

the only problem i have on the east coast.. is when i run out.. sometimes between harvests i dont wana put out bud thats not properly dried and cured.. so ill pick up something to hold me over.. but every single person ive delt with.. has stuff not nearly as good in every single aspect.. so finding another grower you can trust.. and you can pick up lbs from when ur out.. is very hard to find.. on the east coast.. if you grow. you do not talk about it.. anywere.. besides the internet lol.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 9, 2014)

CCCmints said:


> that is a great way to put it.


I agree, I like to sit in the tents with them and think, read and just chill
They don't talk back, they never bring me down and they always aim to please me.

Peace


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 10, 2014)

The only reason you would laugh at 4500-6500 up front is because you have grown your own.
which means, worse case is, that you would smoke your own before you bought mine..& I respect that.

Once every state goes legal...$20 grams will not go anywhere.
Imagine if bIG tobacco stop selling ciggs & said...go fuck yourself.
Whats going to happen to the price of a box? or a carton? 

The issue with selling for "profit" is that people want to live off selling pot...
I have said it once before...I work for money...so I dont need to sell.

I personally have put out a unit off a single plant...that was before Denver had a cannabis cup.
Today I SOG & SCROG...(1) 4x8x8 holds 32 buckets...(2) 3x5x8's hold 16 buckets
So dont tell me about a unit or 2...or 6

If i was in CoCaWa I would have 3 rooms with 48 buckets in each room...
I would blaze 20+ 1000w bulbs...Like fuck a light bill...
I would have WAX-SHATTER_& CO2 all over my kitchen
Then I could talk shit to anyone not under the LEGAL safe haven...Like so many of the growers in CaCoWa did/do.

The real kicker is that when the 50 go legal...
the market will correct its self...
the price will fall hard...the parasites will die off...& those with a real passion for growing will continue.
the demand will drop in the process...but the true smokers will remain.

It is at this point of the correction cycle that the 'profits' will return.
How? well, while janeQ trendy dabber left the plant for other capitalist ventures...real growers continued to make advances 
& while SecretWanna smokers finally get over the "thrill" of herb for the 1st time...some of those newbies will become true stoners.

Im not afraid of legalization ANYMORE...because i have seen smokers that simply will not GROW.
If I grow your weed- I deserve to be compensated. 
You deserve to get the best product for your money- if you buy my weed
We meet in the middle on the matter...top dollar = top product ~ top product = top dollar
if we fail to settle on a price...you dont smoke & I dont sell

The issue is how bad I need the sale & how bad do you want to smoke


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 11, 2014)

nah its not because i grow my own. its because i used to sling lbs .. and ive seen some of the best weed ive ever bought.. was no more then 5 grand- 6 an LB. and that was 5 + years ago when prices were high.. now i can get stuff thats top dollar.. for 2500 for commercial . good bud for the price.. and then 3500-4grand MAX for shit that is absolutly amazing quality..

its just prices man. they have gone down.. if you keep charging a bunch.. when the time comes.. people will go elsewere.. and u will lose all the customers u depend on..

if it costs you 500-1000 to grow a few lbs.. u shouldnt need to charge 6 grand an lb. lol. why would anyone buy an LB.. unless there going to sell it.. and at those prices. they cant make a DIME.. unless they sell 448 grams. in grams .. for 20$. a gram.. thats retarded..

eventually you will lose your customers and be pissed.. for being greedy.. i know because ive seen it happen. 3 dudes i knew. were growing buds.. selling for 300-350 a zip.. and guess what happened. most of there customers either 1 started growing there own. or. started getting from someone with great bud.. for REAL LIFE PRICES..


----------



## panhead (Nov 11, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I have a problem with being too generous :/ It's why I'm pretty bad at doing this for any type of profit


Good for you bro , helping your friends & strangers is awesome stuff.

The wife & myself both have the same problem with generousity,not counting any gifts or loans under $500 we have given away atleast $14,000 so far in 2014,if i counted all the times ive gave away pocket money the total would be well over $20,000,we give alot to our kids,grand kids & god children as well as several charities,i even give the guys holding the " Homeless & Hungry " cardboard signs a $20 spot most of the time, if they tell me the truth what they're gonna do with the money.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 12, 2014)

You know what Joint Op...I hear you...but.

When you believe that your price represents your quality...you cant take shorts.
You even still pay 35-4500 for AMAZING shit. 
And thats awesome...why? because like you stated...you can make your half of the 20$ gram.
thats how it should be...hell, thats how its always been. 
Grower & Retailer...then Customer

I had to BURN to grow DANK bro...I struggle to nail every possible detail in a 10week - 16week cycle
Then it doesnt stop there...I have to process those beautiful BUDS into beautiful Nugs
Thats alot of work...I have to keep the drying smooth. I have to keep the area mircobe clean. I have to pre trim, interm trim, & final trim. Then i have to cure...while keeping the terpenes & trichomes in perfect condition. 
AND if that wasnt enough...I have to fight the elements that degrade nuggs over time. 

Thats not even the struggle to get your hands on BOMB ASS GENETiCs bro...
Growers pay $20 a seed...WTF is $20 a gram??? really? 
All it takes is one fuck up & thats 15-20 bucks GONE!
I personally know guys with $10,000 worth of seed stock...
So yes, I believe in paying the cost to be a boss...its like that.

Tents are not cheap. Lights, bulbs, nutes, buckets, stones, pumps, timers, CO2 parts & gas, climate control, RO water, COCO, Lightbills, rent, TIME!...that shit is not fucking free. & you dont just by them one time...nah, those things are consumable cost my dude

& we havent even touched on RISK. 
Smokers get popped & do community service
Growers get popped & slapped with Manufacturing...GTFOH
Its a privilege to get a gram from me...
Ill be damn if I sat in 24 hour states of risk- for months...to get popped with a unit on me, Hell No!
I make the rules for everyones safety...you dont play by the rules...Move the fuck around!


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 12, 2014)

Im not raggin on you my dude...
I am saying that I play the game uncut

If I have a strain thats bomb...im the only one with it.
now if you pumping... I slide you qps @ 10 instead of 20
I know that its a BUNCH of bullshit floating around...its your job to knock the bullshit out the box.
I make it so that YOU got a easy flip.

Now, if you just on some I wanna SMOKE shit.
Ill smoke you out...free...on a .5
Why? cause I already know...Im about blow your mind.
Once you taste the smoke, ...you gone buy more. 
& $20 for my shit is WAY better than $20 for what you was buying.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 12, 2014)

asphalte said:


> Growing a pound costs about 500$ if you're just beginning... you would really pay 2000$ instead of growing yourself for 500$?


$2000 for a pound is $125 an OZ, people on the east coast pay that for a 1/4 OZ.
Plus it is SUPER illegal, not ticket illegal but JAIL for years illegal so it is a NO BRAINIER.
What is your freedom worth? A lot more than 2k a LB for sure.

Peace


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 13, 2014)

dude your acting like we all arent taking a risk.. i take bigger risks then you by far.. unless your hitting over 500 plants in a room at any given time.. then i suggest you start upgrading your rooms before talking about risks.... and grow more so you can give better deals because.. your going to get put out of business quickly.. prices dropped 5 years ago bro.. and your still charging the OG KUSH BACK IN THE DAY PRICE.. thats RETARDED . GREEDY.. and guess what growers go to jail? the ones that piece it out in lil bags.. instead of giving a good price. and unloading..


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 13, 2014)

GODWORK said:


> Im not raggin on you my dude...
> I am saying that I play the game uncut
> 
> If I have a strain thats bomb...im the only one with it.
> ...



ya but then they find someone like me.. who is selling fucking ozs for 250 of better nugs.. and they never speak to you again. lol. dont matter WHAT THEY WERE BUYING AT WHAT PRICES.. its about WHO GIVES THEM THE BEST PRICES AND BUD.. so anyone in your area could come in. and steal every customer you had.. NO ISSUE.. u gotta give customers a REASON TO STAY.. beyond QUALITY. quality can only keep someone for so long.. before someone else grows better nugs or gets a better strain.. or watever.

and im not trying to start shit or be a dick but you gotta realize this.. lol.. put it this way.. i accidentally put a friend out of business.. got into a fist fight.. got locked up on assault charges.. over me having a better product at the same or cheaper prices.. and im not a fighter.. at all. id rather sit down like a real man and talk it out and see what can be done. but he was growing crap.. charging crazy prices.. and then expected people to stay around with him paying his bills and shit.. i tried to tell him.. if you dont start giving me better deals so i can make money off the weed im selling.. im a go elsewere or grow it myself. and he was like you.. fuck you .. my bud. my quality.. my prices.. fuck off go smoke garbage.. 3 months later.. hes calling me. hey man i got fire.. you need.. ill drop prices.. .. nopeeee.. sorry bro.. i got 8 lbs of fire.. and selling for half the prices you do . so see ya later.. next thing you know. dudes at the hydrostore 1 day im in there talking to the owner.. and he comes walking in . and says " hey you guys take used equipment right"? haha. ya they do.. he walked out. i bought his fucking equipment for 330 for 3 1000w ballasts and hoods.. that had been used for about a year.. i put a new cap in the 3 ballasts and now i got extra equipment . 

and then people wonder why growing doesnt work for them. loll you want more money.. grow more plants.. dont raise the prices.. you just will lose EVERYTHING OVER TIME..


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 13, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> dude your acting like we all arent taking a risk.. i take bigger risks then you by far.. unless your hitting over 500 plants in a room at any given time.. then i suggest you start upgrading your rooms before talking about risks.... and grow more so you can give better deals because.. your going to get put out of business quickly.. prices dropped 5 years ago bro.. and your still charging the OG KUSH BACK IN THE DAY PRICE.. thats RETARDED . GREEDY.. and guess what growers go to jail? the ones that piece it out in lil bags.. instead of giving a good price. and unloading..


In no way did I say anything about you or the risk you take, I don't know jack about you and don't pretend to.
I simply said 2k a lb is SUPER CHEAP for me. Lots of people can grow now with little fear of jail if you live in the right place.
I have never ever sold even a joint, I give it away to friends and family. I can't be greedy I'm just a smoker and that is all I'll ever be. If I could get an LB for 2k I'd throw away ever tent, light, fan and hydro system I have without even thinking about it. I'm no expert grower, i only grow because I i have to to stay away from possible jail time. I use it for pain and only grow high CBD strains. I'm not judging you, just replying to that SUPER LOW PRICE you posted.
I think the guys that take the risk deserve to be compensated for the risk and I'd gladly hand over 2K without even blinking a eye, jar it up and store it in the barn for a rainy day. Plus a $500 tip if you asked for it.

No disrespect meant to you or anyone here, just wanted to show how the price is different coast to coast and town to town. I don't know where you live so I can't assume you are growing legal or not and it isn't any of my business.
I know one person from my days in the military, he lives in Washington and he always LOLs at me when we talk about price. He walks around with an oz in his coat with NO RISK of being in trouble with jail, got to love that.

Sorry I wrote it in a way that offended you, my apologies... I'm a little weak in the Kings English but I'll try to word things better next time. And those prices are todays prices HERE, I live on the coast below Va. and we could only dream we could get OG anything here for any price.

Peace


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 13, 2014)

Joint Op, I cant fuck with you...

"u gotta give customers a REASON TO STAY.. beyond _*QUALITY*_. quality can only keep someone for so long.. before someone else grows _*better*_ nugs or gets a _*better*_ strain.. or watever."...

Really? I embrace any an all competition...how you think cannabis cups work???
Its my mission as a grower to grow FIRE not cut Deals & take shorts on a oz.
Coke & Pepsi my dude...

Its wasnt a accident....you knocked his bonk weed outta the box.
Like you was suppose too...FYM?

"i tried to tell him.. if you dont start giving me better deals so i can make money off the weed im selling.. im a go elsewere or grow it myself. and he was like you.. fuck you .. my bud. my quality.. my prices.. fuck off go smoke garbage.. 3 months later.. hes calling me. hey man i got fire.. you need.. ill drop prices.. .. nopeeee.. sorry bro.. i got 8 lbs of fire.. and selling for half the prices you do . so see ya later.."

Stop my dude, just stop...You over here looking hella dumb.
If you had better QUALITY than your boy, Why undercut Yourself & lose profit??
WTF? Thats the type of fake ass hustle thats KILLING the market.

You undercut this fool..& force real growers to knock down a price that the market was _willing_ to bear.
so now...the other growers drop the price to knock you out the box...
& the cycle repeats,,
until the price is so fucking low that no one can afford to produce.

according to you im suppose to risk 500 plants to make up for a bunch of half ass growers trying to under cut
im way good on that one broski


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 13, 2014)

I


kingJaffejoffer9 said:


> In certain cities prices on the east coast fluctuates wildly but I'd say you're pretty accurate. Zips can definitely be had for less than 300 tho. Don't knock us on the east for not having those beautiful Cali connects.


I would pay 200oz in south Texas nothing crazy though just high fast yielding for profit purely kinda bud is: Train wreck, big bud,green crack seems to be every where I go?.!,and tons of sour diesel but I don't live in a legal state as for all I new could have been a smart "shithead" who used some bag seed or even worse Mexico dirt weed seeds just finished the process and letting it mature .. Or however that's done? Hell I'm just a barre what do I know but it would definitely be awesome to let it be allowed decriminalized,medical, recreational hell I apply to all cases to where I wouldn't get in trouble and if you are looking to make money from illegally.. use your imagination at least I mean hell using misdirection and attention to detail are two great ways to help ya stay out of the silver bracelets..but again what do I know or care I appreciate some of those few that take the risk illegally because lets face it I gotta get and i still learning to grow but I will not support gangs,government medicine , or actual drugs..on that note come on and get over the prohibition already and also if using money to support family,health,education,community then I'm all for it.. Nothing hurts improvements just don't need the tvs all over car to show that your a drug dealer the wad of small bills in rubber bands... U mean to tell me that's the way you would conduct and present if it was legal? Think not a smart business man don't need to flash his money it stays in a safe or bank till time and place is needs for as well as any weapon! They not for show and tell the do two things protect and kill that's it so don't be surprised if you ruin life crying I didn't mean to.. We all know what they do.. Do don't try and pull it scare be cause your scared to business legally or at least properly.. sorry for the rant just hate drug dealers..not the people revolting against there rights hut actually drug dealers the tips were to perhaps help a few revolting


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 13, 2014)

legal business owners sell 20 dollar points 
their business model is different but the economics are the same.
i dont support anyone or anything but my search for personal truth.

people love me for everything i stand for. 
& I stand for giving people my absolute best...even at my worse.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 13, 2014)

i came from a source of people that made $10 on a .2
& they never got caught

on that note im done with this type of thread forever.

~gone


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 13, 2014)

I agree with gods work there if I understood correctly.. I would also wheel and deal among close friends and family members in need when I was buying bulk.. But for me in my case though often barter.. I know I could have sold it 10/15 g all-day and cut out the 20-25ers *gansters,drug dealers* but then I wouldn't be better than any them there's nothing wrong with making money with supplies if you have the knowledge and skills to do so.. That's why painting isn't illegal but artists as well as majority of growers probably not going to have a domestic violence call to the house or loud partys.. The people who usually create or do any kind of real money making transactions are gonna be a lot more civil,aware,smart and know what they are doing.. I used to barter alot figured if a buddys a mechanic I needed a tune up say 300$ depending on my strain collection at time id find one that allowed the tune uo tonlay for itself out of the initial investment.. Doubling up on inventory never hurt either.. Just saying been times when it goes dry occasionally.. At least where I'm at.. Times suck but its always better to have your own and not out spending money on the ones over taxing some kb to hit a quick lick..longevity will out due quality in my opinion as well..i would like to make I never minded making only 50$ off a oz when I'm helping out friends 15-20 times a week.. It would do ss needed and nothing more If so invest it or something to better your self financially..legal and safely not to mention a way of showing how your income is made.. Don't be dumb play chess not checkers when it comes to situations with life/death situations..or you or your family's freedom.. I apologize if not correct on agreeing with you gods work.. But this is just my own opinion lol I think we were on the same page though


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 14, 2014)

nah god work noone else man.. the dude sellin lbs for over 6gs. lol. 10$ for .2.. 

talk about a GREAT DRUG DEALER... even the hispanics and blacks know.. QUALITY and PRICE = COMING BACK FOR LIFE.


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 14, 2014)

i wasnt saying what your doing is wrong but eventually it will end.. and you will be dropping your prices.. dont matter how good it is.. we ALL KNOW THIS. especially the people that been growing longer. ive seen prices go down from 400 a zip to 250 for same quality. and its not because the growers want cheaper.. its because in order to continue in this business world . you need to stay with everyone else..

just like everything else in business.. if your selling your product for 1$ and someone else is selling the exact same thing. or super close at 10$.. people will go elsewere .. just like nutes. soil. everything.. if your hydrostore guys sells bags of ocean forest for 20.. and u find a garden center selling for 10.. u going to go to the hydro store guy? or ? very simple.


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 14, 2014)

Haha or how McDonalds hamburgers were 3.99 but now all sorts of shit on the dollar menu... I don't know who I was agreeing with anymore I'm all mixed up with names today.but who ever said dropping over time is correct "in my opinion" not that it matters in just the new guy..


----------



## vro (Nov 14, 2014)

20 dollar points what are they selling meth


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 14, 2014)

vro said:


> 20 dollar points what are they selling meth


Lmao to funny^^ I'm on mixed sides agreeing with aspects with both.. I know for fact as well as most in world know that Cali has some pretty impressive landscaping and I also know I've tried some killer as cannabis there my two top from n.Cali have to be *raspberry kush* not r.cough but is made from it which I believe can lead ya to blackberry..but 2nd *ghost og* which I believe came from mysterious Casper og I believe? hell I don't know anything im just a bartender.. But I do know if I ever take a trip back I'd pay meth price lol? That's hilarious but the. Bud is dank as hell from that location and I would pay top dollar for those 2 quality with that being said though im not saying negative or positive on locations but my theory if its growing indoor first of all what difference does it possibly make? I believe skill and experience would be the factor there if ya wanna grow like them learn from them.. Wanna be better than them watch what they are doing take notes if offer go home put in the time to learn..then show ya want to be better.. Only you control your plants im learning hell my entire batch pretty much died.. I'm on 2nd now though this time dwc instead of soil..but i will improve.. In time.. As for as the outdoor growing.. Risk and reward in my eyes.. gotta use big bait to catch a big shark.. But i really don't know what other factors circumstances..hell im sure there plenty things better to phrase or correct on my thoughts.. Like i said im just a newbie


----------



## vro (Nov 14, 2014)

http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2014-06-04/news/fl-pill-mill-raid-broward-20140604_1_pain-clinic-drug-distribution-joel-shumrak
this is where the scrilla is


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 14, 2014)

That's crazy.. But however I'm not in it for money I just like to to relax and smoke a joint or so but it was life changing and knowledgeable when i was younger.. But gotta kiddo now.. reward doesn't out way the risk with the way alot of immature people react sometimes.. To many want what ya got instead if getting there own or own version of something they eliminate competition and turn you in for dealing.. rob your ass..kill/ injure severely.. Depending your status id depending the way it can be removed just as easily haha it only takes one call.. Or if in legal areas crossing boundaries you shouldn't only takes one bullet... Its close enough I can be patient.. Besides i was smart as a youngster made some stock investments and what not.. Couple grand here and there isn't gonna effect my lifestyle one bit unfortunately..lol like i said risk now isn't worth the reward... Check mate


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 15, 2014)

iuno i kinda see this as.. one of those guys that claims 4 Pounds per 1000w bulb.. internet yeilds.. vs real life.. and internet PRICES vs REAL LIFE


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

After reading all this I'm confused....what was the question ?


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

If it wasn't profitable then ppl wouldn't do it...also if you don't have buy it off the streets then imo saving that money is profitable.


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 15, 2014)

Agree with dluck 200%


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 21, 2014)

ya I was tryin to offend anyone.. or start a fight or anything.. just trying to be true to the situation....

anyone knows.. those prices last only so long.. and when you are running your own grow.. if your grow isn't efficient enough.. then when the time comes.. your grow wont be pulling in big profits..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2014)

GetAZongBong said:


> When I was selling, I was paying roughly $280/oZ (28.3grams).
> 
> I was weighing up at 0.7grams for $10.
> 
> ...


 you sell $10 bags hehe


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)

GetAZongBong said:


> When I was selling, I was paying roughly $280/oZ (28.3grams).
> 
> I was weighing up at 0.7grams for $10.
> 
> ...


Wow dude, around here we only see prices, and math, like that with schnazzleberry.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2014)

I buy grams for $25. Then I sell .2 bags for $7. I make $10 sometimes $15- $20 a day depending if its school day or not


----------



## dluck (Nov 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I buy grams for $25. Then I sell .2 bags for $7. I make $10 sometimes $15- $20 a day depending if its school day or not


Y'alls prices are high as he'll ! $25 a gram and I'll smack the taste out of somebodys mouth


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha call me old school or dumb or something along those lines but If your money and money only things go poorly... I've seen it in my old associates..i was never greedy honestly I wanted to make enough to live comfortably and I did and then some why because I cared more about my product and reputation of business ethic than anything and believe me it didn't go un noticed I never broke apart a bug if it was .1 or .2 over because when its perfect its perfect and by no means did I create or grow it but I did know what 1.4 looked like 99% of the time with out a tare*jewelry bag* .3-.4 on 99.9% average but I was always over never under and didn't mind an occasional front or customer appreciation.. I got hooked up why not pass it along its not like I don't have a job to pay the bills this was just mine with a group of buddys that liked the idea and they did work.. I know I've said it earlier lol but don't look for clientele look for dealers lol even if you gotta buy a few to show good faith ill buy a few 8s and half oz to turn around sale him something cheaper while still making more.. Don't have to have a ton of peeps just the right kind and guidelines of business plans and boom goes the dynamite..


----------



## Cobnobuler (Nov 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I buy grams for $25. Then I sell .2 bags for $7. I make $10 sometimes $15- $20 a day depending if its school day or not


A point 2 bag ? For real ? What in hell does a .2 bag even look like ? Can it be seen with the naked eye ?


----------



## MOON SHINER (Nov 22, 2014)

Just some quick math

Hybrid with Indicia growth patterens
4x4 table perpetual
4 plants per square foot - SOG style - flower at 6 inches tall
Harvest 8 plants every two weeks at 1 oz per plant = 8 oz per harvest every two weeks
26 harvests in a year = 13 lbs, wholesale = 40k - 50k net a year PER TABLE PER LIGHT.

4 tables set up = 200k a year net, just minus electricity and nutes. Or as big or as small as you want.

It sounds like its worth it from a pen and paper perspective.

This is all just hypothetical of course 

 on


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2014)

Cobnobuler said:


> A point 2 bag ? For real ? What in hell does a .2 bag even look like ? Can it be seen with the naked eye ?


me? lol nah maybe that banned fuckwit getazongbong (I also don't sell to schoolkids)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> you sell $10 bags hehe


^^


----------



## bradburry (Nov 22, 2014)

only the popular make the real profit .....get rid of your calculations and get popular.


unpopular people dont make money.....FACT.


you can thank me later


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> me? lol nah maybe that banned fuckwit getazongbong (I also don't sell to schoolkids)


 they will talk about who's dating who...then who's selling what..kids have lost the value of silence and fear punishment of there actions..they will sell you out thinking its a good idea DO NOT SALE to kids or teens... Come on man do you wanna live easily and smoke as much as you want or do you just trying to save up for commissary for WHEN you get busted.. If that the case use a drug not something we trying to overcome with feds makes bad example..popular is correct like one dude said. And my crew and people dont think jail time or possession charges are not very cool.. Call me lucky but went over 15 years no trouble what so ever just recently lost one spot one guy followed and raided while in progress of making wax 400plus Gs of bho.. And tons of butane.. It was in south Texas I'm sure its online somewhere but never looked for it since know how it went could have blown uobthe neighbors would that make him or the company cool.. I think not be.. Life lesson be smart,be safe,be the best and never settle for something less..that's my philosophy..but hey I'm only 28 and bought and sold multiple business out in public not online might I add call me a visionist perhaps but the stuff above..well that's just common dealing sense 101..


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh and it wasn't me in wax just saw might have been confusion in the brains and investor on matters and meetings not the front line well respected group in the shadows making the happiness


----------



## Flagg420 (Nov 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I buy grams for $25. Then I sell .2 bags for $7. I make $10 sometimes $15- $20 a day depending if its school day or not



This has nothing to do with the OP's question.... Hes asking about small scale growers, not kids flippin' nickel bags on the playground, we KNOW you ain't payin' the car note off the plant.... shh....


----------



## Flagg420 (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyone on here a steady supplier for their local dispensary, and can vouch for earnings? I know one of our local shops pulls almost a quarter mil a month, and were not a big town..... how much of that shuffles down the ladder?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2014)

Flagg420 said:


> This has nothing to do with the OP's question.... Hes asking about small scale growers, not kids flippin' nickel bags on the playground, we KNOW you ain't payin' the car note off the plant.... shh....


This wasn't in response to the op it was for that banned idiot getazongbong (whos posts are gone)and it was SARCASM. I sell ounce at a minimum but usually 3-4 at time


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2014)

bradburry said:


> only the popular make the real profit .....get rid of your calculations and get popular.
> 
> 
> unpopular people dont make money.....FACT.
> ...


you musnt sell much then mainliner


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 22, 2014)

Haha ohhh shit I just realized said making 15-20 a day depended on school..dont do that bro alot of trouble for nothing... You may know the reasoning behind why yiu do what you do like some of us know our reasoning.. But if gonna do it make it count atleast alot of time can be handed out for a messily tank of gas... Assuming atleast 16-17 with a car..lol I miss highschool kids parents money it was the most satisfying.. Cuz intention to sale on government property is felony and that's no bueno..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2014)

'someone' could make about 20k a year pretty easily here, that's pretty good like earning 25k before tax


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha yea you got it all figured out bro... Chess not checkers my friend..


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha yea you got it all figured out bro... Chess not checkers my friend..


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha yea you got it all figured out bro... Chess not checkers my friend..


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha yea you got it all figured out bro... Chess not checkers my friend..


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha yea you got it all figured out bro... Chess not checkers my friend..


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha yea you got it all figured out bro... Chess not checkers my friend..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2014)

thatguytom said:


> Haha yea you got it all figured out bro... Chess not checkers my friend..


did you have to say that 5 times lol


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 23, 2014)

My bad lol my phone on the fritz.. Bout time to drop by att..


----------



## bradburry (Nov 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> you musnt sell much then mainliner


 youd be surprise how popular i am ........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2014)

bradburry said:


> youd be surprise how popular i am ........


probably over at mainlining.com


----------



## Cobnobuler (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm reading over this thread for the first time ever. I'm old, and down through the years all of the dealers I've known, ALL of them, had one thing in common. 
They were not the brightest bunch of the lot. They were dumber than dogshit more often than not. 
Why am I being reminded of that as I try to make sense of this thread?


----------



## Dr.StickyFingers (Nov 24, 2014)

4x4 1000 watt scrog I get a pound every 2.5 months

Every 2 months that is a little over 2 grand. 2.8 if its some dank top shelf med and good yields

Why so little?

I am a patient in WA state and I sell to dispensaries. I could make over 4 grand selling the bud myself but I don't want to risk getting bent over and fucked in the ass 

I personally dont do autos


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

bradburry said:


> youd be surprise how popular i am ........


I have reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

thatguytom said:


> they will talk about who's dating who...then who's selling what..kids have lost the value of silence and fear punishment of there actions..they will sell you out thinking its a good idea DO NOT SALE to kids or teens... Come on man do you wanna live easily and smoke as much as you want or do you just trying to save up for commissary for WHEN you get busted.. If that the case use a drug not something we trying to overcome with feds makes bad example..popular is correct like one dude said. And my crew and people dont think jail time or possession charges are not very cool.. Call me lucky but went over 15 years no trouble what so ever just recently lost one spot one guy followed and raided while in progress of making wax 400plus Gs of bho.. And tons of butane.. It was in south Texas I'm sure its online somewhere but never looked for it since know how it went could have blown uobthe neighbors would that make him or the company cool.. I think not be.. Life lesson be smart,be safe,be the best and never settle for something less..that's my philosophy..but hey I'm only 28 and bought and sold multiple business out in public not online might I add call me a visionist perhaps but the stuff above..well that's just common dealing sense 101..


In Texas manufacture of concentrations over 4 grams carries a 5 to 99 sentence..


----------



## bradburry (Nov 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> In Texas manufacture of concentrations over 4 grams carries a 5 to 99 sentence..


 5 years is minimum ...99 years is to scare you not to do the crime.

you'd have to be a prolific offender to get over 5 years......your looking at a few months if not just a fine for a first/second offence 

that's what its like in uk anyway.
just my 2cents worth.


----------



## GvegasGrowa (Dec 8, 2014)

Dr.StickyFingers said:


> 4x4 1000 watt scrog I get a pound every 2.5 months
> 
> Every 2 months that is a little over 2 grand. 2.8 if its some dank top shelf med and good yields
> 
> ...


Show me


----------



## Dr.StickyFingers (Dec 9, 2014)

GvegasGrowa said:


> Show me


Current grow of Blue Dream in organic soil. Expecting a little over a pound. Not posting my card with my info


----------



## purplehays1 (Dec 11, 2014)

doniboy said:


> To those who grow and sell, without blowing smoke up are asses, how much profit are you *honestly* making with your small scale indoor grow? I know a lot of people like to brag and exaggerate, but try to resist the urge if you can please.


i grow 7-10 oz of dry herb with a 400w hps light and a 3x3x6 closet every 10 weeks. Costs me about $200 in electricity and nutrients/soil. I smoke it all myself, so it is not profitable at all, but a half lb of good indoor is worth like 1500 bucks where i live. It is very profitable, but not easy and HIGHLY ILLEGAL in almost all 50 states.


----------



## purplehays1 (Dec 11, 2014)

doniboy said:


> Im seeing 100s of independent customer reviews stating that the strain I want to grow is yielding on average 7oz or more from 5 plants while using cfls-400w hps lighting in about 2 months from seed while taking up very little space. They are also reporting that the smell and smoke is great. Taking into account a respectable yield for such a short time to harvest, small plant size, somewhat low lightning conditions, and the fact that they can be grown in the extra space in someone's veg room, what reasons do you have for me to avoid them?



The reason to avoid autos is that you never know what to expect. If you want to consistently produce good quality product in a consistent timeframe you need photo strains. its that simple. Autos are great for growing a plant or two in your closet, but you will never be able to grow a room of them with consistent results. I can get 7 oz EVERY time from 1 plant in a 2x2 space with photos, but obviously this involves a veg area (1x1 ft is plenty for veg for 1 plant)


----------



## doublejj (Dec 11, 2014)

Or you could just grow outdoors in the summer & then you can spend the winters in Hawaii?.....


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Why not just grow outdoors in the summer & then you can spend the winters in Hawaii?.....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 12, 2014)

Real weed livin...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## thatguytom (Dec 21, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Or you could just grow outdoors in the summer & then you can spend the winters in Hawaii?.....
> View attachment 3311783


 Thank you for your service! On army and if taking trips to Hawaii and forest like that lol I'm assuming supporting community as well and respect that as well you obviously don't appear *I never judge a book by its cover though* to be in gangs or some thug... Nothing against thugs or gangsters.. well except everything they stand for . They are not good business associates"most of them are not at least" they will often betray and sell out the rank under them since seem to belive that since they a big dog they won't get put in ring..as for the guy asking about honest answers about profits I would honestly say I pulled a little under 2k a week as well as my 3 partners my part was finance nothing elaborate not gonna try and say I'm some big shot because trust me I don't need any sort of street fame..bettter yet don't want any lol I was youngster who met some good people that shared a passion for money risk *@ time some street credit* don't recommended anyone sales illegal products especially when the US is getting closer and closer.. but most of us understand why some of y'all do and why some try and justify that they doing big things .just so they can smoke for free or put gas in there car.. Nothing wrong by anymeans on letting it pay for itself though. I promised wife I'd never withdraw money or use any of our family money on this hobby.and as well I'm no longer traveling or sightseeing lol but this is my 2 personal only grow this time hydroponics soil was not kind to me lol so I make 0 dollars from cannabis however I'm pretty good I'm business ethics so iWork in sales.*legal only* plus also for the last gentleman I will serve 0 time I took the biggest risk on the financial so we agreed I avoid the biggest risk of doing time... And not that I'd never doubt my partner/friend well come on now look how easy some turn.. he's lived up to his part as I did mine.. and if happens to be reading anything posted
.well can't say thank you enough from myself my wife and most importantly my son.. I'm blessed to have a friend like him .. mia at moment so who knows..sorry all was in this one reply trying to get my opinion on all parts while saying thanks! Myself airborne/ light infantry then finished of contract with 1st cavalry in ft hood.. so if it wasn't for the gentleman before me forced I wouldn't have had the honor to volunteer.so on that note much respect.


----------



## thatguytom (Dec 21, 2014)

Damn didn't realize typed so much last cloud nine like crazy lol gotta love blueberry headband


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 21, 2014)

I can make between 18 25k a week!!! Oh and by the way herws my adress name and social security numbr..


----------



## dluck (Dec 23, 2014)

Rule #4 I'm sure you've heard it before "Don't get high on your own supply" !


----------



## GvegasGrowa (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr.StickyFingers said:


> Current grow of Blue Dream in organic soil. Expecting a little over a pound. Not posting my card with my info
> View attachment 3310533


Is that all 1 plant?


----------



## Dr.StickyFingers (Dec 24, 2014)

Yup there were 2 in there but when I switched to flowering the stretch was unreal... and couldnt keep both...


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Jan 15, 2015)

whole year is paid for, 90 somthing bag seeds, a tent and a clone room with a 600w, id say we'd see profit by the end of the year, wright?


----------

